# Instant karma for a ****** bag



## firstcut (Jun 16, 2006)

This guy thinks it would be funny to door a bike rider.


----------



## Moozh (Jan 20, 2010)

lol...loved it! Wouldnt want to be that guy, he got just deserts and a lesson he wont ever forget (assuming he lived or did not suffer brain damage). I'm sure if he injured one of those young guys riding their bicycles he and his friends would've just had a big ole laugh about it. 

What friends eh? They edited the vid (thus the slow mo replays) and put it on youtube!


----------



## Dogbrain (Mar 4, 2008)

"Go back dude! Something serious has [email protected] happened!" ROFLMAO


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

ouch, that made yell out loud at work. instant karma indeed.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

"That﻿ was a-door-able."


----------



## Mt. Tam Haze (Feb 23, 2009)

That was EPIC karma! if i was that little kid he hit, i would have kicked him in the nuts too.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

HA HA! :thumbsup:


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> HA HA! :thumbsup:


I really don't find this video funny. Everybody is different.

Yes, sometimes people need to pay for their stupidity and bad decisions, but it sucks when the bad choices made by some, implicate other (innocent) people.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

rkj__ said:


> I really don't find this video funny. Everybody is different.
> 
> Yes, sometimes people need to pay for their stupidity and bad decisions, but it sucks when the bad choices made by some, implicate other (innocent) people.


Well, considering the fact that there seem to be people who are ADULTS here in California who think doing things like that is funny (knocking people off of bicycles), it's good to see that that j-tard cornhole little b¡tch of a poosy will never do that to someone when he finally grows up into a big adult.


----------



## trboxman (Jul 7, 2010)

No one in that car was innocent.


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## FrostyStruthers (Jul 10, 2010)

rkj__ said:


> I really don't find this video funny. Everybody is different.
> 
> Yes, sometimes people need to pay for their stupidity and bad decisions, but it sucks when the bad choices made by some, implicate other (innocent) people.


It wasn't funny at all. Wasn't funny when it came out. Wasn't funny when everyone found out that kid was dead.

Still isn't funny...


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

serves him right


----------



## spartan034 (Apr 5, 2007)

trying to door a biker is assault. the offender got what he deserved


----------



## Raven6* (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh man... that kid got what was coming to him. Still makes me wonder what kind of medical attention he had to get after that.


----------



## superjesus (May 1, 2010)

Raven6* said:


> Oh man... that kid got what was coming to him. Still makes me wonder what kind of medical attention he had to get after that.


Well, someone on the internet said he's dead.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

superjesus said:


> Well, someone on the internet said he's dead.


Somebody else said he survived, but needed extensive facial reconstruction surgery. I'm not in the mood to go digging for the truth.


----------



## caldan88 (Aug 8, 2010)

Meh, asking for it. Don't be an immature dick, lesson learned. And if he is dead, well, guess he's a dead dick now... If you're going around pulling that kind of crap you are probably a waste of life anyways if you ask me. It was kids on the bikes to boot... eat bumper dirt bag.


----------



## Koppuh Klyde (Jul 13, 2010)

Natural selection,no?


----------



## BigSharks (Oct 4, 2009)

no way that person lived through that... I feel the worst for the person who hit him- talk about life changing...

Wait- I watched w/o sound- was that a parked car or oncoming traffic?


----------



## Surestick Malone (Jan 24, 2004)

rkj__ said:


> I really don't find this video funny. Everybody is different.
> 
> Yes, sometimes people need to pay for their stupidity and bad decisions, but it sucks when the bad choices made by some, implicate other (innocent) people.


Exactly, it would suck to be parked there and have to replace your bumper because some idiot hit it with his face.

Even if he had managed to hit one of those kids on bikes with the door I suspect he was underestimating how hard the door would come back at him form the impact.


----------



## BadKarma145 (Nov 25, 2008)

Koppuh Klyde said:


> Natural selection,no?


at it's finest.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

FrostyStruthers said:


> It wasn't funny at all. Wasn't funny when it came out. Wasn't funny when everyone found out that kid was dead.
> 
> Still isn't funny...


He tried to kill a little kid on a bike and died from his own stupidity.

No, I guess you're right. It's not funny. It's justice.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Kid's not dead
http://forums.nasioc.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8785211&postcount=1


----------



## BadKarma145 (Nov 25, 2008)

FrostyStruthers said:


> It wasn't funny at all. Wasn't funny when it came out. Wasn't funny when everyone found out that kid was dead.
> 
> Still isn't funny...


Actually it's too bad both him AND the @sshat that was filming it weren't both killed. I suppose the camera guy just 'happened' to be filming this....not like he knew what the other kid would do or anything, huh?

These JD's were obviously driving around looking to intentionally harm someone else as a "prank". What if the kid he was aiming for had been pushed into an oncoming car? would you still see it as prank or not?


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Talk about laser guided karma.

Shame he isn't eligible for a Darwin award, no more than the little angel deserved.


BigSharks said:


> Wait- I watched w/o sound- was that a parked car or oncoming traffic?


Parked car, he hits the back of it.


----------



## 7hz (Feb 1, 2007)

Apparently, this wasn't as malicious as it appears, although still stupid.

The kids in the car were into driving about filming. They know the kid on the bike, and used to roll the window down and give him a smack. Ok dumb but apparently nothing really very malicious or life threatening.

On this day, in this car, the back window didn't roll down far enough, so the kid opened the door to try to slap the kid on the bike, and we see the results.

This story makes more sense, since smacking a bike with a car door is both incredibly stupid, and will mess up not only the bike and biker, but the car door as well.

Apparently, the kid lived, and was in hospital for a month after breaking every bone in his face from the nose down, and loosing 5 teeth and a bit of their upper lip.

So, very very stupid, yes. Malicious and deserved what he got, no - but it was a stupid thing to do.

I'm sure we have all done stupid things or been with people that have. A lot of the time, we get away with it. Sometimes, we don't.


----------



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

FrostyStruthers said:


> It wasn't funny at all. Wasn't funny when it came out. Wasn't funny when everyone found out that kid was dead.
> 
> Still isn't funny...


The kid didnt die. He is going to be on Tosh.0 this year for a "web redemption". Or thats what Tosh said on a radio interview.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

7hz said:


> Apparently, this wasn't as malicious as it appears, although still stupid.
> 
> The kids in the car were into driving about filming. They know the kid on the bike, and used to roll the window down and give him a smack. Ok dumb but apparently nothing really very malicious or life threatening.
> 
> ...


Since when was slapping innocent kids riding bikes acceptable in society? 
Sure he got what he deserved. He shouldn't be going around harassing innocent kids.


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

Knowing that he didn't die...That is Pure Sweetness!


----------



## tiSS'er (Jan 6, 2004)

Stupid things happen to stupid people.


----------



## FrostyStruthers (Jul 10, 2010)

Trail Ninja said:


> He tried to kill a little kid on a bike and died from his own stupidity.
> 
> No, I guess you're right. It's not funny. It's justice.


"He tried to kill a little kid"

Where do you come up with that?


----------



## FrostyStruthers (Jul 10, 2010)

BadKarma145 said:


> These JD's were obviously driving around looking to intentionally harm someone else as a "prank".


How do you come up with that?


----------



## FrostyStruthers (Jul 10, 2010)

Surestick Malone said:


> Exactly, it would suck to be parked there and have to replace your bumper because some idiot hit it with his face.
> 
> Even if he had managed to hit one of those kids on bikes with the door I suspect he was underestimating how hard the door would come back at him form the impact.


Maybe he wasn't trying to hit anyone with the door. Did you ever think of that? Maybe the kid on the bike was his little brother and he was going to steal his hat? Maybe the guy was going to slap his sister up the side of the head while she rode her little pink bike down the middle of the street? I could go on millions of times. Trying to hit a kid with the door would only be ONE of the possibilities.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

FrostyStruthers said:


> Maybe he wasn't trying to hit anyone with the door. Did you ever think of that? Maybe the kid on the bike was his little brother and he was going to steal his hat? Maybe the guy was going to slap his sister up the side of the head while she rode her little pink bike down the middle of the street? I could go on millions of times. Trying to hit a kid with the door would only be ONE of the possibilities.


Another possibility is that you are trolling looking for another E-argument to try to show how clever you think you are .


----------



## 7hz (Feb 1, 2007)

Jason B. said:


> Since when was slapping innocent kids riding bikes acceptable in society?
> Sure he got what he deserved. He shouldn't be going around harassing innocent kids.


He deserved to get pulled up by the police or someone's parent.

He deserved maybe to bust a finger.

He didn't deserve 1 month in hospital and every bone in his face broken.

No one said it was acceptable what he was doing. The teens in the car were being idiots doing what they were doing. It was very stupid to try to slap a kid on a bike. To them, it was a harmless prank though, they weren't trying to hurt anyone. Hands up everyone in the forum who has not been a teenager and has not done a stupid prank, or been around someone that has.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Jason B. said:


> Since when was slapping innocent kids riding bikes acceptable in society?
> Sure he got what he deserved. He shouldn't be going around harassing innocent kids.


From what I read about this (this clip came out a long time ago), they knew the kid, and it was not considered a big deal (even by the kids on the bikes), just playing around.

I love how the internet allows such broad judgment based on so little info


----------



## BadKarma145 (Nov 25, 2008)

FrostyStruthers said:


> How do you come up with that?


From the facts that
A) First guy brought along a video camera to capture their "fun".
B) Prince Darwin wasn't trying to pull the "prank" on himself.

This kind of behavior is unacceptable anywhere, no matter what you call it. If you enjoy being on the receiving end of that kind of crap, give him a call, I'm sure he'd be glad to drop by. The rest of us don't feel it's funny to harass or terrorize ppl. /rant.


----------



## Uncle Jemima (Apr 20, 2009)

*You say Hello, and I say...*

Stay seated untill the Flight Attendant tells you otherwise, Bro. That kind of Language is only allowed to be used in IBEX Forum... http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=7137401&postcount=13



firstcut said:


> This guy thinks it would be funny to door a bike rider.


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

*Well said.*



tiSS'er said:


> Stupid things happen to stupid people.


Along those same lines:






"Mullet" is in the same bag of [email protected] as these guys...


----------



## froggy97 (Oct 16, 2009)

Deep down I am a sensitive person. Even when I argue with someone it's to make the world a better place.

But this video, doesn't make me cringe at all. I'm happy that someone that stupid is eating through a straw. Having seen my wife grabbed on her bike by similar long haired idiots, and crashing this video gives me a warm and fuzzy feeling.

*What if we remove the kid on the bike?* Then it's just a moron rocker opening the door of a moving vehicle. Still an act of stupidity, with the malice removed. Opening the door, regardless of intent, was stupid. And, he payed for that stupidity with his face.

I refuse to feel pity for someone that does something so stupid. Accidents happen. This wasn't an accident!! If he was hit by a car, that would (probably) be an accident, and different. But what he suffered was a product of his own actions.

I don't care if he was trying to door the kid, slap the kid, or pick up a Happy Meal off the road. The only one to blame for his misfortune is him, so why should we feel sorry for someone who's too stupid to have a sense of self-preservation.

Save the pity for those that are suffering for things beyond their control, like cancer, or natural disasters not Darwin Award Honorees!!


----------



## Surestick Malone (Jan 24, 2004)

FrostyStruthers said:


> Maybe he wasn't trying to hit anyone with the door. Did you ever think of that? Maybe the kid on the bike was his little brother and he was going to steal his hat? Maybe the guy was going to slap his sister up the side of the head while she rode her little pink bike down the middle of the street? I could go on millions of times. Trying to hit a kid with the door would only be ONE of the possibilities.


Maybe my comments were based on the assumption he _was_ trying to hit the kid and you can disregard them if that wasn't the case. Did _you_ ever think of that?

This is the internet where we are all free to make wild assumptions and snap judgements based on very little information.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

FrostyStruthers said:


> "He tried to kill a little kid"
> 
> Where do you come up with that?


I watched the video.

Traveling behind someone on a bicycle in a car with the intention of hitting them either with the car or with your hand is likely to result in the death of the person on the bicycle.

Being too stupid to realize that wouldn't have helped the kid on the bike if they had managed to accomplish what they were attempting.

In the somewhat garbled interview with the person who was supposedly in the car with the kid who fell out, that was exactly what they were trying to do.


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

Oh, since he 'knew' the kid on the other bike, I guess it's OK to just drive by and slap him whenever you want. 

Can anyone here remember being bullied? Did that person know your name? OK, cool, then you weren't bullied because that kid 'knew' you.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

schnee said:


> Oh, since he 'knew' the kid on the other bike, I guess it's OK to just drive by and slap him whenever you want.
> 
> Can anyone here remember being bullied? Did that person know your name? OK, cool, then you weren't bullied because that kid 'knew' you.


I suspect this is EXACTLY the case.


----------



## froggy97 (Oct 16, 2009)

Take the kid on the bike completely out of the picture, as I said in another post. What then? 

The door kid is still an idiot that suffered for his stupidity. Opening the door to a moving vehicle is asking for brain damage or proving that it was already there. I don't care if he was reaching out of the car to give "FREE HUGS" he is an idiot!!

Motives are beside the point. In terms of the Gene Pool Ledger, he is in the liabilities column not the assets. He was doing a jackass thing and paid for it. 

Frosty, you can play devil's advocate until you are blue in the face, but it doesn't change a thing. He got what was coming to him. It doesn't matter if it was punishment for lacking common sense, or trying to injure the kid. HE OPENED THE DOOR, HE LEANED OUT, THERE IS NOBODY TO BLAME BUT HIMSELF!!! I hope he enjoyed eating baby food for a month.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

froggy97 said:


> Take the kid on the bike completely out of the picture, as I said in another post. What then?
> 
> The door kid is still an idiot that suffered for his stupidity. Opening the door to a moving vehicle is asking for brain damage or proving that it was already there. I don't care if he was reaching out of the car to give "FREE HUGS" he is an idiot!!
> 
> ...


You can try logic and reasoning with Frosty untill you are blue in the face too :thumbsup:  :skep:  :eekster: :bluefrown: :sad: 
and it wont change a thing either


----------



## ski_adk (May 10, 2009)

Does this kid who fell out of the car deserve a beat down that would put him in the hospital for a month? No. Does he deserve to be hospitalized in a month for a stunt he performed of his own free will that landed his face into the back of a parked car? Well, it sure as hell beats death or paralysis. If he did live, and just had to deal with reconstructive surgery, I think he should consider himself lucky.

Anyways, I'm not so sure as what happened to him has anything to do with "deservedness" so much as simple cause and effect. Leaning on an open door of a moving vehicle is just plain stupid no matter what you're doing. The fact he was doing this while trying to harm/"mess with" another person is just beautiful irony. Darwin would be proud. I just hope these idiots learned their lessons so that they don't continue their dangerous behaviors.


----------



## BigSharks (Oct 4, 2009)

FrostyStruthers said:


> Maybe he wasn't trying to hit anyone with the door. Did you ever think of that? Maybe the kid on the bike was his little brother and he was going to steal his hat? Maybe the guy was going to slap his sister up the side of the head while she rode her little pink bike down the middle of the street? I could go on millions of times. Trying to hit a kid with the door would only be ONE of the possibilities.


Dude! Was it you? That must have hurt...


----------



## Cedar Branch Biker (Jul 28, 2010)

You could see in the video, the window was down far enough for the guy to reach out and slap someone. I had a friend who someone did the open door trick on him when he was riding his motorcycle. they drove off and left him lying beside the road with the bike on top of him. He wasn't too badly injured, and when he managed to get up and rode down the road, he saw the car stopped at a store and my buddies "MC" just happened to to be waiting for him there. "Justice prevailed".


----------



## HamfisT (Mar 31, 2010)

I distinctly remember Mom saying things like... "Don't run with the scissors", and "Don't put your head outside the moving car".


All my teeth are still in the FRONT of my skull!


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

welcome to three years ago


----------



## FrostyStruthers (Jul 10, 2010)

BadKarma145 said:


> From the facts that
> A) First guy brought along a video camera to capture their "fun".
> B) Prince Darwin wasn't trying to pull the "prank" on himself.


Where was "fun" quoted by anyone? So they had a camera? big deal. That doesn't mean they were trying to "kill" anyone. It doesn't mean they were trying to hurt anyone. Quite frankly, it doesn't mean anything at all. They had a cam... OMG... that must mean they want to hurt someone...

Your "facts" are irrelevant and simply have nothing to do with proving or showing what anyone was doing... short of shooting some footy.



> This kind of behavior is unacceptable anywhere, no matter what you call it. If you enjoy being on the receiving end of that kind of crap, give him a call, I'm sure he'd be glad to drop by. The rest of us don't feel it's funny to harass or terrorize ppl. /rant.


What "kind of behavior"? You are making everything up as you have NO CLUE what the kid was was doing. You have no clue if they had the camera all day long. You have NOTHING to go on but what you happen to believe from 10 seconds of vid.

"Ohh man.. check it out... there is my little bro wearing my freakin' hat again... Hey Billy Bob... slow down and get close.. I am going to yank my hat off his head... CRACKER BOOM OOPS!!!!"

That is JUST as valid as what you have come up with. You have no facts that show that the kid wanted to hurt anyone at all. You have no facts showing that the kid was even attempting to hurt anyone. You have NO idea if anyone had any intention of "terrorizing" anyone...


----------



## dagenhay (Mar 10, 2008)

Okay, say the guy does slap the bicycle rider in the back of the head. Then the bicycle rider likely loses control of his bike and then is the one that slaps into the back of the parked car. Granted, not at the same speed and likely not with the same result but never the less some pain and suffering.Clearly the bicycle riding is a kid and not someone like us who may be able to stay in control. 

We all take risk in life and when we fail we have to pay the price. We don't always get to determine what that price is. So you better put allot of thought into it before it is time to pay up.


----------



## FrostyStruthers (Jul 10, 2010)

Jason B. said:


> Since when was slapping innocent kids riding bikes acceptable in society?


No one in this thread said that is was. In fact. No one has even mentioned anything about it as it simply has nothing to do with the conversation.





> Sure he got what he deserved. He shouldn't be going around harassing innocent kids.


There it is again. You have NO IDEA if he was "going around harassing innocent kids" or not. You have NO basis for making that assertion and you have NOTHING that supports it.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

....


----------



## BigSharks (Oct 4, 2009)

Blurr said:


> welcome to three years ago


Two troll topic.


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

FrostyStruthers said:


> No one in this thread said that is was. In fact. No one has even mentioned anything about it as it simply has nothing to do with the conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> There it is again. You have NO IDEA if he was "going around harassing innocent kids" or not. You have NO basis for making that assertion and you have NOTHING that supports it.


LOL! 
What are you, a lawyer or the kids parents (or the dumb kid)?

Regardless, he (you) opened the door and stuck his (your) head out and BAM. 
Like they say, you can't fix stupid. Enjoy your day there Frosty.


----------



## sanjuro (Sep 29, 2004)

FrostyStruthers said:


> Where was "fun" quoted by anyone? So they had a camera? big deal. That doesn't mean they were trying to "kill" anyone. It doesn't mean they were trying to hurt anyone. Quite frankly, it doesn't mean anything at all. They had a cam... OMG... that must mean they want to hurt someone...
> 
> Your "facts" are irrelevant and simply have nothing to do with proving or showing what anyone was doing... short of shooting some footy.
> 
> ...


Lighten up Francis.

I like to believe the kid was trying to hurt a cyclist. You can't tell me otherwise.


----------



## FrostyStruthers (Jul 10, 2010)

Jason B. said:


> LOL!
> What are you, a lawyer or the kids parents (or the dumb kid)?


No, I'm just being impartial instead of indicting the kid on emotional anecdote. Also, I see no need for you to insult be simply because I am being impartial. It is uncalled for and low brow.



> Regardless, he (you) opened the door and stuck his (your) head out and BAM.
> Like they say, you can't fix stupid. Enjoy your day there Frosty.


Again. Who has said that it was not stupid? No one. But it is not funny and to say the kid deserved it due to knee-jerk reaction is hardly being fair. Stupid? Indeed. No one is arguing that.


----------



## nuffink (Feb 21, 2010)

Frosty.

Tell us about how the wanker died again. I laughed my tits off at that one.


----------



## nuffink (Feb 21, 2010)

And on an even lighter note, how do I produce an animated avatar of that wanker's face hitting the bumper over and over again?


----------



## FrostyStruthers (Jul 10, 2010)

sanjuro said:


> Lighten up Francis.
> 
> I like to believe the kid was trying to hurt a cyclist. You can't tell me otherwise.


That is fine. I don't believe that I know what he was trying to do or not. I am not making that assuption based on the lack of evidence provided in the video as it would be ridiculous to do so.

If you want to go fanatical and believe something due to your emotions and what you "want", then feel free. It doesn't mean that there is anything provided to substantiate your belief.


----------



## FrostyStruthers (Jul 10, 2010)

Trail Ninja said:


> I watched the video.
> 
> Traveling behind someone on a bicycle in a car with the intention of hitting them either with the car or with your hand is likely to result in the death of the person on the bicycle.


What in the video makes you believe he was trying to hurt anyone at all? You have NO IDEA what his intentions were or were not. Not by watching the video you don't. You can assume anything you like, but there is nothing in the video that will substantiate your claim.



> In the somewhat garbled interview with the person who was supposedly in the car with the kid who fell out, that was exactly what they were trying to do.


So now you are citing evidence that has NOT been provided in this thread? Not a lot poeple can do about that now is there? Please provide the video evidence of the interview.


----------



## FrostyStruthers (Jul 10, 2010)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Another possibility is that you are trolling looking for another E-argument to try to show how clever you think you are .


Everything to you is SUCH a big deal. OMG... someone is discussing something in a thread that I don't agree with so I MUST call him a troll because it is SUCH A BIG DEAL.

This is not a big deal. It is not a big deal if I argue that there is nothing "funny" about the video. If is quite alright if I would like to discuss why people are so quick to leap "facts" regarding intent when the video clearly does NOT show intent. It does not show what the intent was one way or the other.

Again... not a big deal if I want to discuss it. If you can't HANDLE this discussion, then maybe you need to avoid it. Either way, please stop coming into threads simply to talk junk on me or someone else. If you have nothing to offer but your petty personal attacks, then please move on. It is simply uncalled for. You don't have to let me bother you.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

That Karma ran right over his Dogma....


----------



## HamfisT (Mar 31, 2010)

FrostyStruthers said:


> What in the video makes you believe he was trying to hurt anyone at all? You have NO IDEA what his intentions were or were not. Not by watching the video you don't. You can assume anything you like, but there is nothing in the video that will substantiate your claim.


I don't think you watched the video at all... Watch the beginning, at full speed, you can CLEARLY see the kid, hanging out the door and the camera following the bike.

Face full of Buick!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

BigSharks said:


> Two troll topic.


I've yet to Ignore(ban) Frosty...he's too funny 
love this guy!


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

FrostyStruthers said:


> Everything to you is SUCH a big deal. OMG... someone is discussing something in a thread that I don't agree with so I MUST call him a troll because it is SUCH A BIG DEAL.
> 
> This is not a big deal. It is not a big deal if I argue that there is nothing "funny" about the video. If is quite alright if I would like to discuss why people are so quick to leap "facts" regarding intent when the video clearly does NOT show intent. It does not show what the intent was one way or the other.
> 
> Again... not a big deal if I want to discuss it. If you can't HANDLE this discussion, then maybe you need to avoid it. Either way, please stop coming into threads simply to talk junk on me or someone else. If you have nothing to offer but your petty personal attacks, then please move on. It is simply uncalled for. You don't have to let me bother you.


Troll's don't bother me a bit . A troll is a troll , *every* time .


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

FrostyStruthers said:


> What in the video makes you believe he was trying to hurt anyone at all? *You have NO IDEA what his intentions were or were not*. Not by watching the video you don't. You can assume anything you like, but there is* nothing in the video that will substantiate your claim.*
> 
> *So now you are citing evidence* that has NOT been provided in this thread? Not a lot poeple can do about that now is there? * Please provide the video evidence* of the interview.


Spoken like a true lawyer. You must have represented this kid. :skep:

If it walks like a duck and talks like a duck, guess what... go watch the video again counselor.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Troll's don't bother me a bit . A troll is a troll , *every* time .


And does not seem to change no matter how often you look in the mirror. Which I cannot help noticing that you and a handful of others on here love that word while trolling nearly ever discussion tossing around the word liberally with anyone who disagree's with you, how mature.

Lets look over what we know, kid reaches out car while hanging out door, according to all the information that is known based upon the kids supposed initial posting, he was trying to slap the cyclist on the back of the melon, yea I cannot Imagine a teenger doing something like that, I mean why didnt he just use a hammer? Crazy

http://forums.nasioc.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8785211&postcount=1
So from the website we have this.

"and what he liked to do as a joke was smack them in the back of the head, they always do it to each other. So i thought it would be funny to film it,"

And this 
"he rolled down the window and was gonna reach out and smack him, but since the new cars windows only go half way down, he couldent reach. So he opened the door, and was hanging onto the door, but..the kid on the bike swerved in closer, and mullet lost his balence after the door hit the back of his bike seat, and fell off."

So any reasonable adult can read this and hypothosise that everything written is completely logical and no malice was initially ment at all.

Or does the

HE WAS TRYING TO KILL THE CYCLIST!!!! we know this because we are cyclists!!!!!!

make more sense to you?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

...edited for politics...


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Ok, let's use the word TOOL here...there is obviously two residing on this thread...and you know who you are.


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

There may have been no intent as far as harm goes - like with most "horseplay" incidents, trying to be a funny wise ass got him in the end.

So he knocked the kid off his bike, probably did some damage to the bike and the car he was in (from door hitting bike as they admitted to in the thread linked above) and from the parked car (why was he even on the wrong side of the road driving). 

Did he get what he deserved? Looks like it from my chair. Work is done, I'm going home, thanks for making the last hour go by a tad quicker.


----------



## nuffink (Feb 21, 2010)

Blurr said:


> http://forums.nasioc.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8785211&postcount=1
> So from the website we have this.
> 
> "and what he liked to do as a joke was smack them in the back of the head, they always do it to each other. So i thought it would be funny to film it,"
> ...


Well that's clearly a load of bollocks. Frosty told us he died.

In Frosty we trust.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

FrostyStruthers said:


> Please provide the video evidence of the interview.


You're kidding right? Nothing ever happend before there was video to document it?

OK now I'm calling Troll.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Blurr said:


> And does not seem to change no matter how often you look in the mirror. Which I cannot help noticing that you and a handful of others on here love that word while trolling nearly ever discussion tossing around the word liberally with anyone who disagree's with you, how mature.
> 
> Lets look over what we know, kid reaches out car while hanging out door, according to all the information that is known based upon the kids supposed initial posting, he was trying to slap the cyclist on the back of the melon, yea I cannot Imagine a teenger doing something like that, I mean why didnt he just use a hammer? Crazy
> 
> ...


So you profess to know what frosty the snowman meant , or are you hypothesizing ? You post that "HE WAS TRYNG TO KILL THE CYCLIST!!!!I" Were you there ? Do you have first hand knowledge of this event that you are not sharing ? Or , are you making very broad generalizations and then are going to try to argue the minutia as usual ? Out , Blurr back on ignore list .


----------



## classiccanadianblizzard (Apr 26, 2006)

FrostyStruthers said:


> Everything to you is SUCH a big deal. OMG... someone is discussing something in a thread that I don't agree with so I MUST call him a troll because it is SUCH A BIG DEAL.
> 
> This is not a big deal. It is not a big deal if I argue that there is nothing "funny" about the video. If is quite alright if I would like to discuss why people are so quick to leap "facts" regarding intent when the video clearly does NOT show intent. It does not show what the intent was one way or the other.
> 
> Again... not a big deal if I want to discuss it. If you can't HANDLE this discussion, then maybe you need to avoid it. Either way, please stop coming into threads simply to talk junk on me or someone else. If you have nothing to offer but your petty personal attacks, then please move on. It is simply uncalled for. You don't have to let me bother you.


My last visit to this site was on 05-20-2010. I have stopped going to most forums due to people like you. This was the first (and last) thread I looked at; it looks like I came back to soon. I'm outta here. Happy biking to all


----------



## davidarnott (Feb 28, 2007)

*yes i a door thee*

deeer



highdelll said:


> "That﻿ was a-door-able."


----------



## h82crash (Dec 24, 2009)

It's entertaining to see how some people will try and frost a turd. Probably because of a guilty conscience. The world is becoming a turd pie because too many people are being "impartial". How about this idea? Lets call out and label evil as it is and become partial to good. 

The same ones who demand video evidence don't believe what they see once its in front of them. There's video here and then a barrage of "maybe" and what "if followed". Really? Trying to get more people to sit on that fence with you? And they wonder why there are lawyer jokes.

"In order for evil to succeed it's only necessary that good men do nothing." 

I ask myself now why I wasted my time here.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

h82crash said:


> It's entertaining to see how some people will try and frost a turd. Probably because of a guilty conscience. The world is becoming a turd pie because too many people are being "impartial". How about this idea? Lets call out and label evil as it is and become partial to good.
> 
> The same ones who demand video evidence don't believe what they see once its in front of them. There's video here and then a barrage of "maybe" and what "if followed". Really? Trying to get more people to sit on that fence with you? And they wonder why there are lawyer jokes.
> 
> ...


"How fortunate for Leaders that men do not think" Adolf Hitler


----------



## FrostyStruthers (Jul 10, 2010)

nuffink said:


> Frosty.
> 
> Tell us about how the wanker died again. I laughed my tits off at that one.


I heard the guy died... like years ago when it happened. I'm glad he didn't die.

I am not sure why you thought it was funny. It is not the appropriate reaction to have.

:skep:


----------



## nuffink (Feb 21, 2010)

True. I'm a bad person.

In mitigation It wasn't my initial reaction. My initial reaction was...

OMFG! THAT PLANK OF A TROLL IS TRYING TO TURN A MINDLESS YOUTUBE VID INTO A MORAL CRUSADE LULZ! ROFL! HAHAHAHAHA LMAO!

But then I pulled myself together and reminded myself that I'm not a 13 year old tartrazine addict. Then I laughed my tits off.

Keep up the good work:thumbsup:


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

nuffink said:


> True. I'm a bad person.
> 
> In mitigation It wasn't my initial reaction. My initial reaction was...
> 
> ...


Noice ,


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

Lol at Frosty Da Troll. Hook, line, and sinker.


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

FrostyStruthers said:


> No, I'm just being impartial instead of indicting the kid on emotional anecdote.


Emotional anecdote. Awesome. This thread has gone full deconstruction postmodern.

Please, elucidate the formative dialectic at it's most transgressive.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

davidarnott said:


> deeer


dave, you RARELY let me down 

sometimes B's look like R's....


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

FrostyStruthers said:


> I heard the guy died... like years ago when it happened.


What? You posting he died and you had no video evidence to back up your claim? Shame on you. 
:nono:


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 13, 2009)

davidarnott said:


> deeer


sweet, sweet, s a w e e e t:thumbsup:


----------



## FrostyStruthers (Jul 10, 2010)

Jason B. said:


> What? You posting he died and you had no video evidence to back up your claim? Shame on you.
> :nono:


I'm sorry, but I had vicarious information from years ago that the kid died. I will take your word for it that it was wrong. Afteral, it really makes no difference to the discussion at hand.

I'm not really sure there is anything to be "shameful" about, but okie dokie...

:skep:

Some of you need to have the term and concept of "dignity" explained to you as many of your reactions are simply out of control in relation to the topic and what has been said.

Really... it is not big deal. Settle down a bit. Take some deep breaths. You don't have to always defend yourself. You don't have to always be on edge. You don't have to agree with everyone or anyone and they don't have to with you. Lern to enjoy it.


----------



## Rock (Jan 13, 2004)

This whole "Jackass" frat boy attitude of these people will be the downfall of our society. Even if it was a freind he was going to hit, if my freinds did that, I'd be shopping for new freinds.

Good riddence. I'm glad he didn't die, but maybe it knocked some sense into the now mis-shapened head of his.

Rock


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Rock said:


> This whole "Jackass" frat boy attitude of these people will be the downfall of our society.


That's pretty mild (other than the ending) compared to the time we were driving behind an SUV down a 4-lane 65-mph highway, and a guy opened the side door, worked his way up to stepping out while hanging on to the door, and surfed the pavement.

Like this, only hanging onto the SUV door, instead of a sport bike


----------



## chewymilk99 (Nov 26, 2008)

I don't know. I just cant help thinking of how stupid the driver was for driving that close to a parked car. Or not just jamming on the brakes when he had seen the door guy was hanging out. It is funny though. But in that "I need to go take a shower after laughting at it" way.


----------



## ntlarson (Feb 11, 2009)

FrostyStruthers said:


> Again. Who has said that it was not stupid? No one. But it is not funny and to say the kid deserved it due to knee-jerk reaction is hardly being fair. Stupid? Indeed. No one is arguing that.


The kid DID deserve it. He was being stupid and got the full recompense of that stupidity. He is a human being, he has a brain and therefore the ability to process information and make informed decisions. He chose to open the door, he chose to try to lean out of a moving car, and he got every bit of the outcome he deserved in light of those actions. I am sick of the societal push to ignore or replace personal responsibility with excuses. He chose the actions, there is no other person, reason, or factor to excuse the consequences of his actions. So YES he did deserve it.

What if he had cause the kid on the bike to swerve in front of that car and get hurt the same way or worse? I suppose you would say that wasn't his fault either cause it was his friend and they always did it so it was totally ok. NO IT WASN'T. Repetition of stupidity is still stupidity. Do I feel bad that he got hurt, yes I do, but that doesn't diminish in any way he fully deserved what he got, there are consequences to our actions and NOONE deserves to get out of them (granted sometimes we are blessed to avoid them but that doesn't mean we don't deserve them nonetheless). I can only hope that it knocked some of the common sense and intelligence he was obviously lacking into his head and he will seriously give thought to the consequences of his actions from this point on.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

wv_bob said:
 

> That's pretty mild (other than the ending) compared to the time we were driving behind an SUV down a 4-lane 65-mph highway, and a guy opened the side door, worked his way up to stepping out while hanging on to the door, and surfed the pavement.
> 
> Like this, only hanging onto the SUV door, instead of a sport bike


Yup. Done that. Not at 65mph, maybe 45 or so. You know, your boots will start smoking after a while. Bumper skied behind the school bus all the time too.

I fully expected all my friends to laugh if I crashed too. That happened all the time. You'd hit a manhole cover and it would send you flying.

Kids do stupid things, they always have.



> It's only funny until someone gets hurt, then it's fricken' hilarious!


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

FrostyStruthers said:


> Wasn't funny when everyone found out that kid was dead.


So you get to spew unsubstantiated speculation based on internet rumor but nobody else does? I get it.
I heard he was trying to kill the cyclist and had killed 3 others the same way... that day... blindfolded. That's what's not funny.


----------



## ajd245246 (Sep 1, 2008)

AZ.MTNS said:


> ....


darn! you beat me to it!!


----------



## ajd245246 (Sep 1, 2008)

My first reaction was, wow that could have ended bad for both of them. Then after watching it again, I said to myself, WHAT IF the driver had pulled closer to the kid on the bike, that car door could have broke his back. I'm glad to see karma at it's best, keeping the world a better place for people with sense! Like stated earlier, if those were my "friends", the first thing on my to do list would be to find some new ones!


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

ntlarson said:


> The kid DID deserve it. He was being stupid and got the full recompense of that stupidity. He is a human being, he has a brain and therefore the ability to process information and make informed decisions. He chose to open the door, he chose to try to lean out of a moving car, and he got every bit of the outcome he deserved in light of those actions. I am sick of the societal push to ignore or replace personal responsibility with excuses. He chose the actions, there is no other person, reason, or factor to excuse the consequences of his actions. So YES he did deserve it.


 So its safe to say that being a MTN biker and riding probably a little beyond what you should and laughing having a good time while you are doing it that you deserve to have your back broken and be otherwise seriously inured because you are after all an adult capable of rational thought and you understand that you are doing a dangerous activity and certainly because of said activity you deserve what you get, that is what you are saying right?



> What if he had cause the kid on the bike to swerve in front of that car and get hurt the same way or worse? I suppose you would say that wasn't his fault either cause it was his friend and they always did it so it was totally ok. NO IT WASN'T. Repetition of stupidity is still stupidity. Do I feel bad that he got hurt, yes I do, but that doesn't diminish in any way he fully deserved what he got, there are consequences to our actions and NOONE deserves to get out of them (granted sometimes we are blessed to avoid them but that doesn't mean we don't deserve them nonetheless). I can only hope that it knocked some of the common sense and intelligence he was obviously lacking into his head and he will seriously give thought to the consequences of his actions from this point on.


Karma is a *****, and hypocrites and other self righteous Dbags who pretend they do nothing out of the ordinary are by far the worst, so ya, I will laugh and point when the lot of you get "what is coming to you"

why not, seems to be the mature thing in today's world.


----------



## HamfisT (Mar 31, 2010)

Geez!

How complicated things can get in the internetZ


The kid did something incredibly stupid.

The kid got hurt.


I've had a mouthfull of dirt from trying something outside my skill level, but I didn't try to blame my bike, or the trail for it. And yes, my buddies did laugh a bit... after they made sure they didn't have to carry me back to the truck.


----------



## Dr DW (Aug 2, 2010)

*Oh the humanity!*

Frosty was right this was not funny...

It was fricken' HILARIOUS!

And... Dear god thank you for bringing Davidarnott to this forum thread!



davidarnott said:


> deeer


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

Blurr said:


> So its safe to say that being a MTN biker and riding probably a little beyond what you should and laughing having a good time while you are doing it that you deserve to have your back broken and be otherwise seriously inured because you are after all an adult capable of rational thought and you understand that you are doing a dangerous activity and certainly because of said activity you deserve what you get, that is what you are saying right?


No, he's not. YOU are. 

Do me next! Make up something really over the top and completely unfounded for what I'm saying now, too! Please?!?


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Blurr said:


> So its safe to say that being a MTN biker and riding probably a little beyond what you should and laughing having a good time while you are doing it that you deserve to have your back broken and be otherwise seriously inured because you are after all an adult capable of rational thought and you understand that you are doing a dangerous activity and certainly because of said activity you deserve what you get, that is what you are saying right?


I agree with you completely Blurr. If you do something of your own free will you deserve the consequences whatever they may be.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

Anyone who believes someone should be maimed/crippled for life is a complete tool to say the least. ya'll are a bunch of idiots of the grandest scale. And I would say it would "change" after something of the nature happened to someone you knew, a loved one, or yourself, I have no doubt , as which is typical, ya'll would shun your responsibilities if it was a friend ,make some drama, but in the end, be gone.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Are you OK? You seem a little peeved.


----------



## HamfisT (Mar 31, 2010)

Great... now WE'RE the idiots!

What a world we live in, huh?


Of course, I didn't want the poor kid to get his face all mangled up, but since he did it wthout my permission I'm not gonna feel sorry for him.


----------



## ntlarson (Feb 11, 2009)

Blurr said:


> So its safe to say that being a MTN biker and riding probably a little beyond what you should and laughing having a good time while you are doing it that you deserve to have your back broken and be otherwise seriously inured because you are after all an adult capable of rational thought and you understand that you are doing a dangerous activity and certainly because of said activity you deserve what you get, that is what you are saying right?


Do you deserve to have your back broken merely for mountain biking? No not at all, you are twisting the logic I presented. However, if you ride foolishly or do foolish things while riding, knowing full well that is a possible outcome then I would argue that yes you do. If you knowingly ride beyond your skill level, failing to take into account trail conditions, or failing to properly scout the trail to make sure there aren't things that are knowingly going to fail (loose rocks, fallen trees that weren't there the day before etc) then yes I would say you deserve it. As a rider you have an obligation to maintain control, ride within your skill level, and protect yourself. If you fail to do this and defy common sense then yes you do deserve what happens. Beyond this even, there is a certain sense where you are engaging in a dangerous activity, even safe mountain biking can be dangerous and something can happen. Are you suggesting that the fault of said incident, either in the former or the latter sense, is somehow to be applied to an external influence (i.e. the bike, the weather, the trail, the buddy that distracted you etc)? If so how? I see no way, accident or not, that you can blame anyone or anything other than yourself as you knowingly are taking part in actions that could lead you to getting hurt. You are responsible for evaluating all pros and cons and accepting whatever outcome appears before beginning, this is where being a rational adult with the ability to process logical threads comes into play.

To be clear, these situations are devastating and I am not suggesting I take any sort of pleasure in them, or that we should all have a party and dance a jig because someone got hurt, not in the least and I NEVER implied that. I do feel bad for this kid no matter how retarded he was/is but that doesn't lessen my feelings that he deserved exactly what he got. If you don't wanna get burned don't play with fire, seems simple enough to me.



Blurr said:


> Anyone who believes someone should be maimed/crippled for life is a complete tool to say the least. ya'll are a bunch of idiots of the grandest scale. And I would say it would "change" after something of the nature happened to someone you knew, a loved one, or yourself, I have no doubt , as which is typical, ya'll would shun your responsibilities if it was a friend ,make some drama, but in the end, be gone.


Where did I say ANYONE _should_ be maimed/crippled? I merely asserted the reality that if you are doing something dangerous you deserve what happens. You are a big boy, consider all the possible outcomes of the activity you are about to engage in and if you dont wanna risk experiencing any of those outcomes (like falling out of a moving car or getting hurt crashing) then DONT DO IT.... at the same time if you DO get hurt dont try to blame anyone/anything but yourself.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

bah never mind, no sense feeding the trolls any longer, enjoy yer misery.


----------



## poppa#1 (Jun 28, 2006)

Great video...ridiculous post's.Go ride your bikes!


----------



## nuffink (Feb 21, 2010)

Are you mad?. It's dark here and pissing down.


----------



## BumpityBump (Mar 9, 2008)

I wonder how many on this thread did stupid things that could have turned out very very badly when they were younger? I know I did. Most of us grow beyond that fortunately, but I can count several instances in my youth that I am not proud of and things could have turned out much worse than they did. I am not saying it wouldn't have been deserved, but am somewhat shocked at the glee others seem to be getting from the video. Karma is karma, but to relish it with such ferocity seems misplaced. We don't really know the circumstances, and the rejoicing seems to be based on a perceived set of social conditions that may or may not have been in place at the time of filming. When I was younger I had my head kicked in and kicked in that of others because I enjoyed fighting and was always looking out for those folks that were picked on in life. I was really looking for any reason whatsoever to assume I knew the details of a situation to justify what I was doing. But I have since moved on and no longer find pleasure in the brutal mentality I relished. (and I quit drinking whiskey which helped)

I don't think many here have really encountered the hard results they could have faced due to stupid choices that were made in the past. Feel lucky, I know I do.


----------



## poppa#1 (Jun 28, 2006)

nuffink said:


> Are you mad?. It's dark here and pissing down.


Funny...I live in Oregon are you are the one that is wet.About time!95 degrees too...btw,I have to ride in the wet and the dark six months a year.Not mad ...not now.


----------



## nuffink (Feb 21, 2010)

We could do with a bit of that. England is, as is so often the case, wet and miserable at the moment.


----------



## metaljim (Apr 22, 2009)

I don't think many people here know what a troll is. 

Though I imagine most off the posters here are moms and dads who find the word "newbie" to be cute and are in favor of a word filter b/c this "is a family forum."


----------



## GDubT (Apr 13, 2010)

Frosty, Frosty, Frosty. :crazy: ut: 

You live for the internet, don't you? It's awesome being anonymous, right? It's almost like a continuation of your real life....


----------



## CONoobie (Jul 2, 2010)

For trying to do what he did, instant Karma for sure. Was it good that he was severely injured (or dead), no, but if he hadn't been trying to mash a biker with the car door it wouldn't have happened. Have to admit, I did chuckle when I first saw it, then they did the slow-mo and I was like oh man, that had to hurt. Punk should not have been trying to take out the biker.

Edit: Glanced through the rest, who cares if he knew the guy, he was being stupid and did something he shouldn't have done. Guess just another hard lesson to learn. So many kids (myself included when I was a kid) don't do the right thing, till they experience bad things that make them stop.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

GDubT said:


> Frosty, Frosty, Frosty. :crazy: ut:
> 
> You live for the internet, don't you? It's awesome being anonymous, right? It's almost like a continuation of your real life....


It's not as anonymous as most people believe it is .:devil:


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

AZ.MTNS said:


> It's not as anonymous as most people believe it is .:devil:


Damn straight.

Oh, btw, you have something stuck in your teeth.

No, the other side.


----------



## FrostyStruthers (Jul 10, 2010)

GDubT said:


> Frosty, Frosty, Frosty. :crazy: ut:
> 
> You live for the internet, don't you? It's awesome being anonymous, right? It's almost like a continuation of your real life....


I love the internet. It is great. It is fine being anonymous I guess, but I don't think about it. As far as it being a "continuation of my life" goes... I have no idea what you are talking about and can only assume, as it is all you ever do when you post, that you are merely trying to insult me... poorly I might add.

Ohh well. I have no desire to steer your bad attitute as bad attitude is just bad no matter what direction it is headed. Good luck with it though.

:thumbsup:


----------



## FrostyStruthers (Jul 10, 2010)

CONoobie said:


> For trying to do what he did, instant Karma for sure.


What did he "do"?



> Punk should not have been trying to take out the biker.


How do you know he was trying to, "take out the biker"?

Everyone thinks they know the guy was going to either "kill" or "take out" a biker. Why does everyone know that is what his intentions were?


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

For the love of Jebus... will the mods please lock this POS thread already so it will go away. 

I know... two knobs on the teevee....


----------



## FrostyStruthers (Jul 10, 2010)

pimpbot said:


> For the love of Jebus... will the mods please lock this POS thread already so it will go away.


What is your problem? This is a discussion forum. This is a thread in a discussion forum. Why on Earth would a mod need to do anything with this thread? And why the heck do you need a mod to hold your hand as you peruse the forums?

I do not understand why someone would come to a discussion forum and try to get a moderator to stop discussion. How is this thread bothering you? How would this thread bother you if you just didn't read it?

Help me understand. There is nothing in this thread that is hurting you. Nothing that is forcing you to read it. Nothing forcing you to post in it. There is no reason this thread ever needed to be part of your life. So help me understand the problem.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm just looking for another post from davidarnott .


----------



## ajd245246 (Sep 1, 2008)

FrostyStruthers said:


> Everyone thinks they know the guy was going to either "kill" or "take out" a biker. Why does everyone know that is what his intentions were?


I really don't want to get involved, but your sheer stupidity sends me over the top. I'd love to hear YOUR explanation of what he was trying to do, even if he was just going to "slap him on the head", the kid wasn't prepared for it. He could have easily fell and hit his head, especially because he wasn't wearing a helmet. And WHAT IF the kid actually hit him with the car door, even if it was an accident... Stupidity is what stupidity does. Maybe he didn't deserve to get a mouthful of car but that's what happens when you don't use the pink thing inside your skull.


----------



## FrostyStruthers (Jul 10, 2010)

It appears that he was doing exactly what I said he was doing.... trying to smack a kid on the head... something that they do to each other often. The kid that tragically fell out of the car's name is Matt, AKA "Mullet". He was not trying to hit anyone with the car door. As someone else in this thread mentioned, the windows didn't roll down enough for him to get his arm out, so he opened the door... the rest is history.

So the intent was not to do serious bodily harm to anyone. It was a tragic event and anyone here could have been victim to equally bad choice. To laugh about it and call it deserved karma and everything else people have been doing here based on false premise simply isn't deserved.

The kid was being stupid and hopefully has learned a bit of a lesson from it all, but he never deserved everyone's misconception of his intent, nor did he deserve people saying that he deserved it for that misconstrued version of his intent.

_"I was the one who filmed it, me and my friends make videos, that day we were bored, and the person that fell out, named matt, nicknamed mullet. Saw one of the kids, that he knew, and what he liked to do as a joke was smack them in the back of the head, they always do it to each other. So I thought it would be funny to film it, he rolled down the window and was gonna reach out and smack him, but since the new cars windows only go half way down, he couldent reach. So he opened the door, and was hanging onto the door, but the kid on the bike swerved in closer, and mullet lost his balence after the door hit the back of his bike seat, and fell off. He didn't die."_


----------



## ajd245246 (Sep 1, 2008)

FrostyStruthers said:


> What is your problem? This is a discussion forum. This is a thread in a discussion forum. Why on Earth would a mod need to do anything with this thread? And why the heck do you need a mod to hold your hand as you peruse the forums?
> 
> I do not understand why someone would come to a discussion forum and try to get a moderator to stop discussion. How is this thread bothering you? How would this thread bother you if you just didn't read it?
> 
> Help me understand. There is nothing in this thread that is hurting you. Nothing that is forcing you to read it. Nothing forcing you to post in it. There is no reason this thread ever needed to be part of your life. So help me understand the problem.


I actually agree with this statement.


----------



## FrostyStruthers (Jul 10, 2010)

I guess you need to do your research. That is PRECISELY what he was going to do, and it doesn't matter if the kid was "ready for it" or not. They did it to each other often, and they knew each other well. THAT was the intent. 

He didn't deserve to get faced by the car because his intent was to hurt or kill some kid on a bike. That is because his intent wasn't to door the kid on the bike, it was to slap him on the head as they were known for doing to each other often.

Now, if you would like to EXPLAIN to me why you feel the need to insult me with no substantiation whatsoever, then please, explain your accusations. If you can't do that, then you might just want to consider NOT participating in this thread.

 

If you want to call me "stupid", then I suggest you back it up with something more than your petty and irrational emotional state because that is all you have provided here.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

FrostyStruthers said:


> He didn't deserve to get faced by the car because his intent was to hurt or kill some kid on a bike.


I can agree with this , and it is not necessary to call people "stupid" .


----------



## ntlarson (Feb 11, 2009)

FrostyStruthers said:


> explain your accusations.


I point you to my previously posted response to you.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

6 days later Frosty finally reads the interview with "mullet's" buddy. The same interview he refused to allow as argument because there was no video of said interview.

Now he's quoting it.

Where's the video Frosty? I can't accept your quotes from the interview without video.


----------



## ajd245246 (Sep 1, 2008)

FrostyStruthers said:


> I guess you need to do your research. That is PRECISELY what he was going to do, and it doesn't matter if the kid was "ready for it" or not. They did it to each other often, and they knew each other well. THAT was the intent.
> 
> He didn't deserve to get faced by the car because his intent was to hurt or kill some kid on a bike. That is because his intent wasn't to door the kid on the bike, it was to slap him on the head as they were known for doing to each other often.
> 
> ...


What evidence do you have that, "they did it to each other often", hes a teenager, when teenagers get into trouble, it's always deny, lie, deny to get out of trouble. I would never take someones word who hung themselves out of a moving car. How fast was that car traveling? 10, 15, 20 miles per hour. A slap on the head at that speed would hurt like hell, I don't care who you are. The point was already made that just because they "knew" each other it doesn't make it right. The bully always knows the victims name. I'm in no way saying this was an act of bullying... Just making the point. I guess my point is that you really can't go by an interview, he probably lost so many brain cells he can't even remember the whole thing. Did they ever interview the kid he was going to "slap"?


----------



## ajd245246 (Sep 1, 2008)

AZ.MTNS said:


> I can agree with this , and it is not necessary to call people "stupid" .


I didn't call him stupid, I simply stated that he's being the classic thread troll, trying to make an arguement out of thin air.


----------



## FrostyStruthers (Jul 10, 2010)

Meh...

I guess I just don't understand the point of all the finger pointing.


----------



## ajd245246 (Sep 1, 2008)

FrostyStruthers said:


> Meh...
> 
> I guess I just don't understand the point of all the finger pointing.


Whatever, this is over, it's only an opinion based matter anyway you look at it.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

ajd245246 said:


> I didn't call him stupid, I simply stated that he's being the classic thread troll, trying to make an arguement out of thin air.


My apologies , and I don't disagree with you .


----------



## FrostyStruthers (Jul 10, 2010)

ajd245246 said:


> I didn't call him stupid, I simply stated that he's being the classic thread troll, trying to make an arguement out of thin air.


Out of thin air? This is VERY easy.

A bunch of people watched the video. Based on the video they just assumed that Matt had ill intent. Some said that his intent was to "kill" and/or "maim" or "hurt badly" the biker in question. I simply stated that the intent could not be completely or fairly judged from the video, and that maybe there were other reasons that could be applied. To say that he "deserved" what he got was not fair. And in the end, of course it was not. But hey.. "karma" was mentioned in the video itself, so of course it is all about "karma" and the kid deserved it.



The "out of thin air" arguments were from the people that were quick to judge... fast to point fingers and laugh. So fast and so quick as to laugh and cheer at what, as far as what many knew, was the death of the young man. Laughing and cheering due to what they know nothing about... "karma". A concept that not ONE of them even remotely understands.

All I did was call those people to task on their knee-jerk and inconsiderate reactions. What I did was call to task their knee-jerk reactions as what was offered in the video as to INTENT. I called people out on their irrational behavior in regards to the supposed intent from the video, and to Matt's well-being. It was distasteful and uncalled for and temperance was needed. Speaking up was the responsible thing to do and I would do it again if I felt it was needed.

Also, I would appreciate it if you would stop churning your "troll" mentality. I have no need to define the term. I am not concerned or interested in what your definition is. If you don't appreciate my posts, then please, right now, put me on ignore. I do not want you to suffer at the hands of what you consider to be a "troll" any further. Please use the tool that the forum provides you to eliminate me from your forum experience and/or refrain from replying to my posts with your inflammatory and insulting comments.


----------



## FrostyStruthers (Jul 10, 2010)

ajd245246 said:


> Whatever, this is over, it's only an opinion based matter anyway you look at it.


When pointing fingers at someone and accusing them of intent to kill and maim, and then laughing and cheering when they get hurt because, "they got what they deserved", it is more than a matter of opinion any way you look at it. Unless, that is, you just look at a video with the neon, "karma" stamp in it and shoot your mouth off without having any facts because all you really have inside is a complete lack of self-worth and a resultant hatred that comes with it.

Someone needed to at least offer the kid some fairness. It was easy for me. All I had to do was put myself in his shoes. It is something that everyone hears about, but rarely ever does. I am sorry that facing it makes you angry and combative.


----------



## FrostyStruthers (Jul 10, 2010)

ajd245246 said:


> What evidence do you have that, "they did it to each other often", hes a teenager, when teenagers get into trouble, it's always deny, lie, deny to get out of trouble.


Well, the kid didn't say anything at all about it because he doesn't remember any of it and never did. I suggest you just do your own research about it. You obviously haven't done it. His name is Matt Lake. Educate yourself if you want an educated opinion. And by the way... he was never "in trouble" because he never did anything to get "in trouble" for.



Snipped the rest of your post as it is just more of the same made up junk accusation that people do on the Internet. Fantasy. An attempt to bring someone down to whatever level they need to in order for one to feel comfortable about themselves. There is no possible other motivation and it is simply distasteful.


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

FrostyStruthers said:


> What did he "do"?


Stop being dense. You saw what he "did".



FrostyStruthers said:


> How do you know he was trying to, "take out the biker"?


How do you "know" he "wasn't"?


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

When I first saw the extremely old vid that started this thread, I laughed pretty hard.

But nowhere near as hard as when I first saw this equally old vid, also containing folk getting maimed in that same kinda natural selection way.






The double whammy in this one is that the folks sitting on the hill who get swiped fall into that same category.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

nuclear_powered said:


> When I first saw the extremely old vid that started this thread, I laughed pretty hard.
> 
> But nowhere near as hard as when I first saw this equally old vid, also containing folk getting maimed in that same kinda natural selection way.
> 
> ...


I don't consider these kind of videos to be "funny". They don't make me laugh.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

It's an acquired taste. I guess it explains why I find Jackass so funny. I guess it comes down to differing tastes.

People keep telling me Little Britain is the funniest thing on Earth, but it doesn't even make me smile. Big Bang Theory on the other hand ... those geeks crack me up. But I find I'm often alone in that view.


----------



## froggy97 (Oct 16, 2009)

Quote Frosty 
It wasn't funny at all. Wasn't funny when it came out. Wasn't funny when everyone found out that* kid was dead*. "

Quote Frosty
If you want to call me "stupid", then I suggest you back it up with something more than your petty and irrational emotional state because that is all you have provided here.

Quote from a Frosty post
"I was the one who filmed it, me and my friends make videos, that day we were bored, and the person that fell out, named matt, nicknamed mullet. Saw one of the kids, that he knew, and what he liked to do as a joke was smack them in the back of the head, they always do it to each other. So I thought it would be funny to film it, he rolled down the window and was gonna reach out and smack him, but since the new cars windows only go half way down, he couldent reach. So he opened the door, and was hanging onto the door, but the kid on the bike swerved in closer, and mullet lost his balence after the door hit the back of his bike seat, and fell off. *He didn't die*."

GIVE ME AN S
GIVE ME A T
GIVE ME AN O
GIVE ME AN O
GIVE ME A P
GIVE ME AN I
GIVE ME A D

WHAT'S IT SPELL?

FROSTYSTRUTHERS!!!

Frost, The kid is dead, the kid is not dead. The kid is freaking Schrodinger's cat!!! He exists in a state of quantum superposition.

You're a ******, if only for the crime of defending another ******. MULLET? The greatest achievement of ANYONE wearing a mullet was singing "Achy Breaky Heart"!!! Ben Frankiln's hair doesn't count because he was balding!!!

You're not just a troll, you're a stupid troll. We need to invent a new orifice to describe what you speak out off. Some alien-like blowhole that exists only on the planet of Ignorati

Who ever said you can't Frost a Turd was wrong. You're a giant turd with gobs of frosting!!!


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

FrostyStruthers said:


> When pointing fingers at someone and accusing them of intent to kill and maim, and then laughing and cheering when they get hurt because, "they got what they deserved", it is more than a matter of opinion any way you look at it.


Yeah... mindless internet battles are way important.  


FrostyStruthers said:


> Unless, that is, you just look at a video with the neon, "karma" stamp in it and shoot your mouth off without having any facts because all you really have inside is a complete lack of self-worth and a resultant hatred that comes with it.


You mean like the "fact" that the kid died? The judgemental self-reflection is tmi, btw. :thumbsup:


FrostyStruthers said:


> Someone needed to at least offer the kid some fairness. It was easy for me. All I had to do was put myself in his shoes. It is something that everyone hears about, but rarely ever does. I am sorry that facing it makes you angry and combative.


what a joke...
are you crying for him?
thanks for reminding me why i don't read passion. y'all have fun.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

Frosty has a point. The kid was stupid and paid a price for it, but what did the kid do to deserve such vitriol?


----------



## froggy97 (Oct 16, 2009)

The kid? maybe not, he young and stupid

Frosty, for trying to spin this, yes. I'm guessing he's older


----------



## ntlarson (Feb 11, 2009)

froggy97 said:


> The kid? maybe not, he young and stupid
> 
> Frosty, for trying to spin this, yes. I'm guessing he's older


Age, in either direction, is no excuse for stupidity.... not to mention the fact that even if it was, the cutoff would be far lower than this kids age.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

ntlarson said:


> Age, in either direction, is no excuse for stupidity.... not to mention the fact that even if it was, the cutoff would be far lower than this kids age.


He was not excusing the kid because of his age.


----------



## HamfisT (Mar 31, 2010)

Who cares what the internet thinks this kid deserved...

He got what he got, and sure as hell can't give it back!

I'm sure he'll think twice before he opens a door in a moving care again.


----------



## ntlarson (Feb 11, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> He was not excusing the kid because of his age.


I I guess I mistook the location of his post so it looked that way. I am sorry if I misunderstood.


----------



## FrostyStruthers (Jul 10, 2010)

That is all you can come up with in your attempt to be a jerk for no reason? That I said the kid was dead and the reality was that he wasn't? So what? Everyone thought the kid was dead when it happened. So he isn't dead? BFD? That is great. I am happy that Matt is still alive and has no long term damage related to the accident other than some fake teeth. I could not be more pleased. But at the time... YEARS AGO... the poor kid was dead. He even had to come out and TELL everyone that he wasn't dead...

I am stupid for saying that the kid was dead? When every single person on the planet that saw the video and/or commented about the event said, yeah... that kid died? OMFG! The calamity!!! What an idiot!!!! You said he was dead and he wasn't!!! OMFG... that makes you "stupid"!!!!

:skep: 

You are trying so hard to be a jerk. Why?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

You guys - it's pointless - Frosty CAN NOT see or understand Logic and/or Reason.
It is a concept that is above him.
You are 'arguing' to a wall.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

This thread needs to die ........................


----------



## ntlarson (Feb 11, 2009)

highdelll said:


> You guys - it's pointless - Frosty CAN NOT see or understand Logic and/or Reason.
> It is a concept that is above him.
> You are 'arguing' to a wall.


no no no... if it was arguing to a wall we would at least have the pleasantness of silence when finished. Frosty is more like arguing with a skipping record, instead of silence you hear the same old tired concept repeated back to you.


----------



## FrostyStruthers (Jul 10, 2010)

highdelll said:


> You guys - it's pointless - Frosty CAN NOT see or understand Logic and/or Reason.
> It is a concept that is above him.
> You are 'arguing' to a wall.


What are they even trying to argue? No one is doing anything but calling me stupid, unreasoned, irrational and/or a troll. Name calling. Trash talking. No one is making any argument. They are not even arguing against what I have said. They are just posting to be mean. That is ALL they have done.

What "logic" is it that I do not understand, highdell? Huh? WHAT? What in my "reasoning" has been flawed short of saying the kid was dead simply because that was the word of the day back then? I was wrong. Certainly not an indictment of the kid's intent.

I believe that from the get go I simply stated that the video did nothing to show what the kids intent was, and that simple fact made what was being said pretty much unjustified. And then, after doing some research, I find out that what I stated was almost exactly the way it happened. The intent was not to hurt or kill or even to hit anyone with the door. It was to smack a kid on the head from out the window...

The original comments were unjustified, and I doubt many would make the same ones again after this discussion. I see the results as rational... reasoned. The concept is that you can learn from failure. Many have done that here. They have learned from their failure. In the future, at least one of them consider the concept of options before making an inconsiderate, and knee-jerk reaction.


----------



## dagenhay (Mar 10, 2008)

FrostyStruthers said:


> That is all you can come up with in your attempt to be a jerk for no reason? That I said the kid was dead and the reality was that he wasn't? So what? Everyone thought the kid was dead when it happened. So he isn't dead? BFD? That is great. I am happy that Matt is still alive and has no long term damage related to the accident other than some fake teeth. I could not be more pleased. But at the time... YEARS AGO... the poor kid was dead. He even had to come out and TELL everyone that he wasn't dead...
> 
> I am stupid for saying that the kid was dead? When every single person on the planet that saw the video and/or commented about the event said, yeah... that kid died? OMFG! The calamity!!! What an idiot!!!! You said he was dead and he wasn't!!! OMFG... that makes you "stupid"!!!!
> 
> ...


Considering you expect everyone else state only facts, base their opinion on only the facts and not make any assumptions and yet your first post in this thread in not a fact, yeah I would say that makes you look stupid.

Actually at the time the poor kid was not dead. Do you have facts that show he was brought back to life? Allot of people probably thought that he was dead but that thoughts were not based in fact.

Not every single person who saw the video thought he was dead, I didn't think that.

Again, yeah these statements by you do make you look stupid, IN MY OPINION.


----------



## FrostyStruthers (Jul 10, 2010)

AZ.MTNS said:


> This thread needs to die ........................


There you go again with that arrogance. For some reason for the thread to end for you, it has to end for EVERYONE. Why don't you just go away? The thread will certainly die if you go away.

But you can't do that. It is a matter of character.

Here. I will offer you an example of simple character. You tell me what you want me to do regarding this thread, and I will do it. If you want me to stop posting in it with this post, just say so and I will never look at the thread again let alone post in it. I CAN do whatever YOU want me to do. YOU make the call. I will show you that it has nothing to do with you. I will show you that the decision is only mine. I have the character and the fortitude to make it mine.

Can you say the same thing? Do you have the character to offer me the same choice regarding your participation?

You make the call.


----------



## ntlarson (Feb 11, 2009)

FrostyStruthers said:


> What "logic" is it that I do not understand, highdell? Huh? WHAT?


The number of posts that you have either A) Completely ignored or B) Glossed over any of the logical arguments being presented in favor of regurgitated irrational argumentativeness responding with lots of pomp and circumstance with no actual substance.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

The ever changing , evolutionary nature of your argument has not endeared you with the masses Frosty , it just make's you appear to be a combative troll . When the majority of post's are opposed to you , it my be time for a bit of introspection IMHO . At this point you are tilting at windmills , no one is listening to you , however valid your point may be . My two cents .


----------



## FrostyStruthers (Jul 10, 2010)

dagenhay said:


> Considering you expect everyone else state only facts, base their opinion on only the facts and not make any assumptions and yet your first post in this thread in not a fact, yeah I would say that makes you look stupid.


Base your opinion on whatever you want, but if you are going to say that the kid's intent was to kill some punk on a bike based on that video, it is not me that is being stupid. There is nothing wrong with educating yourself on the issue. Do you happen to think the kid was trying to kill a biker? Huh? Is that what you believe? Is that your "opinion"? I am calling out the idiots that think this kid's intent was to kill some biker with the door. Is that you? Do you believe that?



> Actually at the time the poor kid was not dead.


So get over it. The fact that you "think I look stupid" is meaningless to this discussion. I don't really care if you think I look stupid because I don't care what you think about me. OK? So you can just let that childrens stuff go because it has nothing to do with anything regarding the kid's intent.

What is your opinion? What is it? Do you think the kid had the intent to kill that biker or not? What is it that you are defending? Have you read the interview with the guy that shot the video? Have you read what Matt himself said? Remember, it doesn't matter that the kid says, "dude" a lot or that his nickname happens to be "mullet". It also doesn't matter what you think I look like. It doesn't matter if I look stupid or if I am stupid.

So what is it? Are you arguing something... anything at all... from a rational postion, or are you just being a jerk to be a jerk?


----------



## FrostyStruthers (Jul 10, 2010)

ntlarson said:


> The number of posts that you have either...snipped ridiculous spewage


The amount of posts that I have is completely irrelevant to the intent of Matt Lake.

What are you arguing as to the intent of Matt Lake? Based on your knowledge on the matter, what are you prepared to argue? What is your position and why?


----------



## ntlarson (Feb 11, 2009)

FrostyStruthers said:


> Are you arguing something... anything at all... from a rational postion, or are you just being a jerk to be a jerk?


Pot.... kettle.... black?


----------



## ntlarson (Feb 11, 2009)

FrostyStruthers said:


> The amount of posts that I have is completely irrelevant to the intent of Matt Lake.
> 
> What are you arguing as to the intent of Matt Lake? Based on your knowledge on the matter, what are you prepared to argue? What is your position and why?


The intent? The intent was to do something ridiculously stupid and as a result he got hurt. I dont care how often he did it, or how well he knew the kid, or how little he meant for something bad to happen, that doesnt reduce its stupidity. The more you argue that his intent was innocent so that justifies his actions, just makes you look as moronic as him.


----------



## FrostyStruthers (Jul 10, 2010)

AZ.MTNS said:


> The ever changing , evolutionary nature of your argument has not endeared you with the masses Frosty , it just make's you appear to be a combative troll . When the majority of post's are opposed to you , it my be time for a bit of introspection IMHO . At this point you are tilting at windmills , no one is listening to you , however valid your point may be . My two cents .


I really don't care about your opinion of me, OK? I am not interested in anything regarding your opinions of me. I am interested in the topic of this thread and the intent that the video may or may not portray regarding that intent. I am also interested in other aspects to what Matt's intent may or may not have been. I find the topic interesting. I find the discussion enlightening. If you don't find that then, again, maybe you need to move on.

If you want to talk about me, then I suggest you start a thread and discuss how stupid I look to you. I am not the topic of this thread and although I will defend myself when I feel the need, your continuous focus on derailing this thread and any other thread that I participate in is nothing short of creepy...

If you continue to make every thread that I post in about me, I will be forced to take up your behavior with administration. I am here for discussion of threads and the topics within them. I am not interested in engaging in ad hom attacks simply because others feel their intellect is being challenged. I am not here to offer you up information on your latest fixation that just happens to be me for some reason. In the future, please refrain from replying to my posts unless they are on topic. If your reply is of a personal nature filled with attacking and/or with negative connotation and ad hom attacks, I will copy the posts into a file, red flag the offending post to the forum omoderator, and if the behavior continues, I will usurp the power of the moderator and send the offending messages to Gregg directly.

It is a very simple request and one that a mature and reasonable individual should be able to comply with. There is no reason why people that want to participate in the forums should have to feel browbeated by people like you. If you would like to take it up on a personal level, then feel free to PM me and we will have a little chat about it, but please don't bring your personal issues with me into the forum again.

Thanks.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

FrostyStruthers said:


> There you go again with that arrogance. For some reason for the thread to end for you, it has to end for EVERYONE. Why don't you just go away? The thread will certainly die if you go away.
> 
> But you can't do that. It is a matter of character.
> 
> ...


You won me over with that post - personal hero status granted :thumbsup:


----------



## FrostyStruthers (Jul 10, 2010)

ntlarson said:


> The intent? The intent was to do something ridiculously stupid and as a result he got hurt. I dont care how often he did it, or how well he knew the kid, or how little he meant for something bad to happen, that doesnt reduce its stupidity. The more you argue that his intent was innocent so that justifies his actions, just makes you look as moronic as him.


Thanks for proving my point by being as ambiguous as you possibly could. You don't disagree with ANYTHING I have said.

Pffft. What a waste of time.

No matter how stupid you think the kid might have been, you don't believe his intent was to kill anyone. I doubt you even believe that his intent was to hit anyone, let alone the biker, with the car door. The fact of the matter is that you agree with everything I have said, but your ego is quite literally on fire over it... it won't ALLOW you to actually SAY that you agree.

You believe he was going to hit the kid on the head... and you believe that the window wouldn't roll down far enough... and you believe that he opened the door because of that... and you also believe that the rest is history and the intent is obvious AND innocuous.... but you can't admit that to me for some reason... I don't know. Maybe you feel like it would be losing to actually believe what you believe simply because I believe it.

And of course, that would just make you typical in my eyes. You are not alone.


----------



## ntlarson (Feb 11, 2009)

FrostyStruthers said:


> Thanks for proving my point by being as ambiguous as you possibly could. You don't disagree with ANYTHING I have said.
> 
> Pffft. What a waste of time.
> 
> ...


I have no reason to not believe any of that, it is the official story put forth in the interview provided etc. And I even have no problem agreeing with you that that was his stated intent. Does that mean he was or wasnt lying as some suggest? I dont know and I wont speculate on that aspect though it seems likely it COULD be possible, noone is going to admit anything that will get them into trouble, though that is all I will say about that. So in case you missed it somehow with your selective reading, I agree with you on that.

What I absolutely do NOT agree with you on is that he somehow didnt deserve what he got. He got exactly what he deserved. What I do NOT agree with you on is that he was somehow justified in his actions because he was "only doing what he always did". That doesnt make them right or ok, repetitious stupidity is still stupidity. What I do NOT agree with you on is your approach to this discussion. You made rules about whether or not you would believe the interview and then broke those rules when it suited your need. Further you were too arrogant to admit you screwed up and contradicted yourself when it was pointed out.

If you want respect and an intelligent discussion I suggest you use respect and demonstrate intelligence. Your actions in this regard are ambiguous at best.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

FrostyStruthers said:


> What are they even trying to argue? No one is doing anything but calling me stupid, unreasoned, irrational and/or a troll. Name calling. Trash talking. No one is making any argument. They are not even arguing against what I have said. They are just posting to be mean. That is ALL they have done.
> 
> What "logic" is it that I do not understand, highdell? Huh? WHAT? What in my "reasoning" has been flawed short of saying the kid was dead simply because that was the word of the day back then? I was wrong. Certainly not an indictment of the kid's intent.
> 
> ...


oh your whole thing with needing proof because a statement was baseless. When it's found out that you were wrong, you're saying 'oh, that don't matter'. Your story changed when I linked the interview and then tried to go on another angle.

I'm not going to assemble contradictory statements - some already have and it is really a waste of time because you don't even recognize when you lose.
It's pointless - I learned that in the brake thread - I will never try to carry out an ARGUMENT with you because it's ridiculous.

It's fine, I know what you do - just keep on if you like - It IS a discussion forum - though discussions w/ you are rarely (if ever) fruitful.
Know that this not an attack, just an observation. I bet you are a cool dood in person right?


----------



## FrostyStruthers (Jul 10, 2010)

wv_bob said:


> You won me over with that post - personal hero status granted :thumbsup:


The thing about me is that I just like to pontificate what might appear mindless to others. I don't want to make it at the expense of others, but I do want to engage others in it for good or for bad. I have a certain style... If you are on the wrong side of the fence, it can really get to a person... My seeming obsequiousness triggers such unbelievable hatred, and at the same time and so I am told, immense thought. If you are on my side of the fence, I am a unique ally you want on your side. I will die for someone that is on my side of the fence... I will die without knowing them for just about the most simple of details. That is me.

I am also a million miles a second. I can type faster than I think, and often time find myself doing just that. I tell stories and employ hyperbole that comes from deep inside my physical loins and smashes through the fibrous muscles of my heart. I am as real as real is. There is nothing that I won't tell you in a short time of knowing me, yet you will never know me. My left brain is a crushing, computational force of focus, and my right brain is as giggly as a sweet, fat girl is ostentatious. They conflict and crash and smash and collide right into one's face and visage and pour down.

I don't know about hero, but I am flattered. I think misunderstood is more apt. I am like a living character from a satirical character in a parody of a psychiatric ward's play rendition of Pink Floyd's The Wall or something... worse.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

FrostyStruthers said:


> Pffft. What a waste of time.


Yet you're still here... posting 200-300(+) words at a time. *YOU* can't let it go, and the whole, "I'm here to discuss but need to defend myself line" was tired so long ago. This is the internet, Frosty. People say stupid *****. Get over it. We'll all be a lot better off. Moral policing of internet forums doesn't work... and unless this is your first rodeo, I can't figure how you didn't learn that years ago.


FrostyStruthers said:


> No matter how stupid you think the kid might have been, you don't believe his intent was to kill anyone. I doubt you even believe that his intent was to hit anyone, let alone the biker, with the car door. The fact of the matter is that you agree with everything I have said, *but your ego is quite literally on fire over it... it won't ALLOW you to actually SAY that you agree*.


(my emphasis)
In case you need it pointed out to you (again), this is the kind of egotistical, "I've got you wired," typical trolling post that has this thread rolling on.
I'm taking you up on your offer: stop posting in this thread. Please.


----------



## FrostyStruthers (Jul 10, 2010)

meltingfeather said:


> Yet you're still here... posting 200-300(+) words at a time. *YOU* can't let it go, and the whole


What can I say? Typing 200 or 1000 words to me is a matter of seconds... I suggest typing lessons?



I never said I wanted to "let anything go". I am not one of the people wanting the thread to die and complaining that people are conversing in a discussion forum. LOL.

ut:


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

FrostyStruthers said:


> I really don't care about your opinion of me, OK? I am not interested in anything regarding your opinions of me. I am interested in the topic of this thread and the intent that the video may or may not portray regarding that intent. I am also interested in other aspects to what Matt's intent may or may not have been. I find the topic interesting. I find the discussion enlightening. If you don't find that then, again, maybe you need to move on.
> 
> If you want to talk about me, then I suggest you start a thread and discuss how stupid I look to you. I am not the topic of this thread and although I will defend myself when I feel the need, your continuous focus on derailing this thread and any other thread that I participate in is nothing short of creepy...
> 
> ...


Feel free to report me to any one you care too .:thumbsup:


----------



## dagenhay (Mar 10, 2008)

FrostyStruthers said:


> Base your opinion on whatever you want, but if you are going to say that the kid's intent was to kill some punk on a bike based on that video, it is not me that is being stupid.


Good thing I didn't say that.



FrostyStruthers said:


> Do you happen to think the kid was trying to kill a biker? Huh? Is that what you believe? Is that your "opinion"? I am calling out the idiots that think this kid's intent was to kill some biker with the door. Is that you? Do you believe that?


Here is what I believe


dagenhay said:


> We all take risk in life and when we fail we have to pay the price. We don't always get to determine what that price is. So you better put allot of thought into it before it is time to pay up.





FrostyStruthers said:


> The fact that you "think I look stupid" is meaningless to this discussion. I don't really care if you think I look stupid because I don't care what you think about me.


And yet you care what I think about this kid, huh?



FrostyStruthers said:


> So you can just let that childrens stuff go because it has nothing to do with anything regarding the kid's intent..


The kids intent was to commit a crime. Prank or not it violates a number of laws. If you what I can list a few for you.



FrostyStruthers said:


> What is your opinion? What is it? Do you think the kid had the intent to kill that biker or not? What is it that you are defending? Have you read the interview with the guy that shot the video? Have you read what Matt himself said? Remember, it doesn't matter that the kid says, "dude" a lot or that his nickname happens to be "mullet". It also doesn't matter what you think I look like. It doesn't matter if I look stupid or if I am stupid.


Nope, don't think he was trying to kill anyone.
Do I think he got what he deserved - read my quote above.
Yep, read the interview.
Nope, have seen what Matt said. You gotta link to that. 
Have you ever heard anyone make up a story to cover their arse before? How do you know he's not lying? 
I say dude allot, so what are you inferring.
I am almost bald, so I am jealous of anyone who can grow a mullet.



FrostyStruthers said:


> So what is it? Are you arguing something... anything at all... from a rational postion, or are you just being a jerk to be a jerk?


Yeah, I am arguing that the pot shouldn't call the kettle black. Seems like a rational position to me and a few others here. If you want only the facts, spew only facts. If you want us to do our research/educate ourselves before entering a discussion, do your research/educate yourselves before entering a discussion. Stating that someone is dead and them asking me if I read what he said, clearly shows you didn't edumacate yourself first.:nono:


----------



## FrostyStruthers (Jul 10, 2010)

highdelll said:


> oh your whole thing with needing proof because a statement was baseless. When it's found out that you were wrong, you're saying 'oh, that don't matter'.


That is not true. I said I was wrong. What more is there? I said he was dead.... thought he was dead. I was told he wasn't dead nad lo and behold he is not dead. I said that I was mistaken. What more is there than that? That does nothing to show what his intent was.

Look at my first post in the thread. Watch how it progressed.

1) HAHA
2) That is not funny.
3) Yes it is because he deserved it because he wanted to kill a kid
4) What? Where do you get that from?
5) I watch the video.

:skep:

Well, watching the video might lead on to initially believe that his intent was to do just that, but on further review, that appears not to be the case. That has been my position since the beginning of the thread. It is still my position. The video is not enough evidence to show one way or the other WHAT Matt's intent was. To suggest that he wanted to "kill a kid on a bike" is not a justified accusation.

THAT is all I have been saying this entire time. Take everything you have seen here and ingest it. Shoot it out your bowels and that is what you have. That is ALL you have.

Big deal. Have a little dignity. There is nothing for you to _win_ here.


----------



## FrostyStruthers (Jul 10, 2010)

Are you going to be man enough and make the call, or are you going to just ignore my challenge?

Where is your character?


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

FrostyStruthers said:


> The thing about me is that I just like to pontificate what might appear mindless to others. I don't want to make it at the expense of others, but I do want to engage others in it for good or for bad. I have a certain style... If you are on the wrong side of the fence, it can really get to a person... My seeming obsequiousness triggers such unbelievable hatred, and at the same time and so I am told, immense thought. If you are on my side of the fence, I am a unique ally you want on your side. I will die for someone that is on my side of the fence... I will die without knowing them for just about the most simple of details. That is me.
> 
> I am also a million miles a second. I can type faster than I think, and often time find myself doing just that. I tell stories and employ hyperbole that comes from deep inside my physical loins and smashes through the fibrous muscles of my heart. I am as real as real is. There is nothing that I won't tell you in a short time of knowing me, yet you will never know me. My left brain is a crushing, computational force of focus, and my right brain is as giggly as a sweet, fat girl is ostentatious. They conflict and crash and smash and collide right into one's face and visage and pour down.
> 
> I don't know about hero, but I am flattered. I think misunderstood is more apt. I am like a living character from a satirical character in a parody of a psychiatric ward's play rendition of Pink Floyd's The Wall or something... worse.


holy *****. i've only browsed this thread a bit, but man you are insane. glad you see yourself the way you do, but for others you seem like a huge d00sh. the post above shows you to be a troll and nothing more. you need to be put on ignore and this thread will do fine.

as far as the kid goes, he got what he deserved.


----------



## FrostyStruthers (Jul 10, 2010)

> The kids intent was to commit a crime. Prank or not it violates a number of laws.


Good God... Uptight much?

:madman:

You and I are done here.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Feel free to report me to any one you care too .:thumbsup:


oh yeah - this is not the first time he wanted to 'cry to mommy' - later he came back and said he wouldn't do that...yeah...sweet..


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

highdelll said:


> oh yeah - this is not the first time he wanted to 'cry to mommy' - later he came back and said he wouldn't do that...yeah...sweet..


Yep , ......................................................................................


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

FrostyStruthers said:


> ...
> Big deal. *Have a little dignity*. There is nothing for you to _win_ here.


1- I uhh...dignity? 
2- yep, wasn't trying to win anything...


----------



## ntlarson (Feb 11, 2009)

FrostyStruthers said:


> Are you going to be man enough and make the call, or are you going to just ignore my challenge?
> 
> Where is your character?


When you call someone out, it is usually useful to be clear who you are calling out.... just sayin'


----------



## FrostyStruthers (Jul 10, 2010)

qbert2000 said:


> holy *****. i've only browsed this thread a bit, but man you are insane. glad you see yourself the way you do, but for others you seem like a huge d00sh. the post above shows you to be a troll and nothing more. you need to be put on ignore and this thread will do fine.


Really? Are you that short sighted? I would tell you that the post was supposed to be funny and fun and a joke and all that, but I don't think it would even register to you. You are so concerned with defending yourself against yourself that you don't have much capacity for anything other than that.



> as far as the kid goes, he got what he deserved.


Why did the kid deserve to fall out of the car, get headered by a Pontiac, and end up spending several months in the hospital having several surgeries in the process?

Why did he deserve that?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

FrostyStruthers said:


> Are you going to be man enough and make the call, or are you going to just ignore my challenge?
> 
> Where is your character?


who are you speaking to?


----------



## ntlarson (Feb 11, 2009)

FrostyStruthers said:


> Why did the kid deserve to fall out of the car, get headered by a Pontiac, and end up spending several months in the hospital having several surgeries in the process?
> 
> Why did he deserve that?


yes and the logic as to why has been explained MANY times... by me and by others.


----------



## FrostyStruthers (Jul 10, 2010)

highdelll said:


> 1- I uhh...dignity?


I knew you would be confused. I knew you would be because I knew that you really wouldn't know what dignity meant.

Good luck.


----------



## FrostyStruthers (Jul 10, 2010)

ntlarson said:


> yes and the logic as to why has been explained MANY times... by me and by others.


That's nice. You have a nice time. It is time that you allow others to answer the questions that I ask them if they want to. You and I have chatted. I appreciate our time together. Thanks.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

FrostyStruthers said:


> I really don't care about your opinion of me, OK? I am not interested in anything regarding your opinions of me. I am interested in the topic of this thread and the intent that the video may or may not portray regarding that intent. I am also interested in other aspects to what Matt's intent may or may not have been. I find the topic interesting. I find the discussion enlightening. If you don't find that then, again, maybe you need to move on. I think I'll stay .
> 
> If you want to talk about me, then I suggest you start a thread and discuss how stupid I look to you. I am not the topic of this thread and although I will defend myself when I feel the need, your continuous focus on derailing this thread and any other thread that I participate in is nothing short of creepy... It was not my intent for you to defend yourself .
> 
> ...


................


----------



## FrostyStruthers (Jul 10, 2010)

Where is the character? My challenge stands. The power is yours. Are you here for the topic, or are you here to troll the members? I have offered you the choice to control me, or allow me to control you. It is a matter of character.

Test my character, or I will test yours.


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

FrostyStruthers said:


> Really? Are you that short sighted? I would tell you that the post was supposed to be funny and fun and a joke and all that, but I don't think it would even register to you. You are so concerned with defending yourself against yourself that you don't have much capacity for anything other than that.
> 
> Why did the kid deserve to fall out of the car, get headered by a Pontiac, and end up spending several months in the hospital having several surgeries in the process?
> 
> Why did he deserve that?


i imagine you are confused. you're a troll and a moron. i've read the thread. the kid is an idiot and deserved to eat a bumper imo. you play with the bull you get the horn. could easily have been the kid he was "just going to slap". that's why.


----------



## ntlarson (Feb 11, 2009)

FrostyStruthers said:


> That's nice. You have a nice time. It is time that you allow others to answer the questions that I ask them if they want to. You and I have chatted. I appreciate our time together. Thanks.


you claim to find this discussion enlightening and yet when any of us post a solid logical argument that you cant reply too, you simply ignore the post rather than actually engaging... interesting

I will take your unwillingness to actually respond to the answers already given as my cue to sit back and watch.

Anyone else want some popcorn?


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Hey Frosty.

I still say he was trying to kill the kid on the bike.

Prove me wrong. 

Remember, in your own words. It's not reliable evidence unless it's video.

If you put a bullet in a gun, cock it, point it at someone and pull the trigger, you intend to kill that person. You can say you didn't mean to all you want.

Yes, I'll equate a car with a gun even though cars are way more harmful.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

FrostyStruthers said:


> Where is the character? My challenge stands. The power is yours. Are you here for the topic, or are you here to troll the members? I have offered you the choice to control me, or allow me to control you. It is a matter of character.
> 
> Test my character, or I will test yours.


You are quite the character , I'm sorry that posting that this thread needs to die offends you so . You do whatever makes you happy Frosty , it is of no lasting consequence to me . As far as the topic of this thread , it was polluted so badly , so long ago that anything that could be mistaken for constructive was long ago lost . Its all about your huge ego now , otherwise you would not continue to engage , have fun with it .


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

FrostyStruthers said:


> I knew you would be confused. I knew you would be because I knew that you really wouldn't know what dignity meant.
> 
> Good luck.


I don't know what dignity means? that's rich...

No, I meant where haven't I shown dignity? and what that had to do with anything..(I guess EVERYTHING needs to be explained)

Damn you're dense


----------



## FrostyStruthers (Jul 10, 2010)

qbert2000 said:


> i imagine you are confused. you're a troll and a moron. i've read the thread.


You have no justification to insult me.



> the kid is an idiot and deserved to eat a bumper imo.


Why would he "deserve" to eat bumper? Why does anyone deserve to eat bumper? Rape a girl? Yeah... I think we can start by saying that you DESERVE to eat a bumper like that a few times. But the kid didn't do anything. Why did he "deserve" it?



> you play with the bull you get the horn. could easily have been the kid he was "just going to slap". that's why.


What could have easily been the kid he was going to slap?



The kid on the bike could have been the kid that ate bumper?

WTF?


----------



## FrostyStruthers (Jul 10, 2010)

Are you stalking me now? You have no interest in the topic of the thread. All you are interested in is me and insulting me. Please refrain from stalking me. Man... some of you are reallllly creepy.

It's sort of gross...


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

FrostyStruthers said:


> You have no justification to insult me.
> 
> Why would he "deserve" to eat bumper? Why does anyone deserve to eat bumper? Rape a girl? Yeah... I think we can start by saying that you DESERVE to eat a bumper like that a few times. But the kid didn't do anything. Why did he "deserve" it?
> 
> ...


you deserve to eat a bumper.


----------



## FrostyStruthers (Jul 10, 2010)

Trail Ninja said:


> Hey Frosty.
> 
> I still say he was trying to kill the kid on the bike.
> 
> Prove me wrong.


No, the video alone is not reliable evidence and that is what you used to make your knee-jerk accusation. And you know what? You have about as much chance at being right with that uneducated guess as you do at being President.

I don't need to prove anything at all. I educated myself on the matter and am aware that my guess is educated, and yours is not. I will stick with my opinion.

Thanks. You have a good time being a jerk to people that don't deserve it. I'm sure his mother was appreciative of your kind efforts to be civil and mature.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Aw, did you tell his Mom on me? darn.

I don't have to be civil or mature. I'm an old man so I get to be a grouch. Now, get off my lawn you kids.


----------



## FrostyStruthers (Jul 10, 2010)

qbert2000 said:


> you deserve to eat a bumper.


It will be OK. I know you are sad and hurt now and simply trying to change the subject, but in time you will understand what it is like to live life without your knee-jerk and petty accusations that are groundless and serve asonly an archaic defense mechanism you use so that you can cope with being you.

It is OK. I KNOW. Just let you find you.

Good luck.

:thumbsup:


----------



## ntlarson (Feb 11, 2009)

FrostyStruthers said:


> What could have easily been the kid he was going to slap?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you lack all ability for intellectual thought? Let me spell it out for you ....

Kid A is riding along on his bike unaware of what is going on behind him outside of his field of vision
Kid B rides up in a car and smacks kid A in the back of the head, startling him and making him flinch in the process.
Kid A, as a result of said flinch, jerks the handlebars and "jackknifes" the front tire going over the bars and eats bumper

and that is just one possible scenario.


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

FrostyStruthers said:


> It will be OK. I know you are sad and hurt now and simply trying to change the subject, but in time you will understand what it is like to live life without your knee-jerk and petty accusations that are groundless and serve asonly an archaic defense mechanism you use so that you can cope with being you.
> 
> :thumbsup:


that's awesome. you are the best. end of discussion. only everyone else in this thread is wrong and you are right.

people putting you on ignore would definitely help clear things up.


----------



## FrostyStruthers (Jul 10, 2010)

ntlarson said:


> Do you lack all ability for intellectual thought? Let me spell it out for you ....
> 
> Kid A is riding along on his bike unaware of what is going on behind him outside of his field of vision
> Kid B rides up in a car and smacks kid A in the back of the head, startling him and making him flinch in the process.
> ...


I am not sure that is possible... What bumper would the kid be eating? Obviously it would not have been the front bumper as it would have already gone by, and since he was on the side of the car getting finch slapped, then the rear bumper is going to have trouble hitting his face...

So no. That is NOT a possible scenario. Maybe you need to amend your story or try again because that one doesn't fit in the hole. You said it could have easily been the kid on the bike and that I should try intellectual thought, yet when you try and produce a credible scenario showing that it could have just as easily been the kid on the bike, it doesn't come remotely close to working...

Help me understand...


----------



## ntlarson (Feb 11, 2009)

FrostyStruthers said:


> I am not sure that is possible... What bumper would the kid be eating? Obviously it would not have been the front bumper as it would have already gone by, and since he was on the side of the car getting finch slapped, then the rear bumper is going to have trouble hitting his face...
> 
> So no. That is NOT a possible scenario. Maybe you need to amend your story or try again because that one doesn't fit in the hole. You said it could have easily been the kid on the bike and that I should try intellectual thought, yet when you try and produce a credible scenario showing that it could have just as easily been the kid on the bike, it doesn't come remotely close to working...
> 
> Help me understand...


Well as soon as you cross over into the realm of theory alot of things are possible. I was demonstrating that you dont know what could happen, it could well have been that kid eating something as bad or worse than the bumper. For one, noone said it had to be the bumper of the same car. It could have been another car entirely (one following it that you dont see in the video), or maybe not a bumper at all, but maybe the back wheels of the car being driven or the car hitting the kid that did get hurt. The point is your ignorant attitude and arrogant assumptions that NOTHING bad could have happened to the kid on the bike is completely asinine.


----------



## FrostyStruthers (Jul 10, 2010)

ntlarson said:


> Well as soon as you cross over into the realm of theory alot of things are possible.


Yeah, but that isn't one of them...



> I was demonstrating that you dont know what could happen


NO, you stated that it could have esily been the kid on the bike that ate bumper, but that isn't really true. You said this in challenging my ability to think intellectually. Well... so much for your ability to think intellectually because you you made a statement that you said was easily backed up, and when you attempted, you failed.

I suppose because the kid on the bike "could" have "ate bumper", then he would have deserved it.



Man, you don't know WHAT you are trying to say.


----------



## froggy97 (Oct 16, 2009)

Frosty, you are the biggest, most bone headed, D00shbag I've seen in years. That includes Palin and Dubya. Even HTManiac didn't have the quixotic passion you do (Old school MTBR). 

Wow. 

The fact that you are oblivious to people turning against you illustrates how stupid you actually are. You must be Mullet, to defend this.

I've seen belly button lint with more lateral thinking ability than you. 

You've claimed he was dead, not dead, knew the kid, was only trying to scare the kid, ad afinitum blah blah blah.

You've tried to maintain a dialectical stance and failed miserably. This isn't a dialectic argument, it's trolling


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Frosty, nobody could be as stupid as you pretend to be so I bow to your acting prowess.

You're starting to talk in circles though. Maybe it's time to find another thread to infect.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

FrostyStruthers said:


> What can I say? Typing 200 or 1000 words to me is a matter of seconds... I suggest typing lessons?


ha! good one. i guess typing lessons will get me to 5x the guiness world record?
the BS train rolls on... kinda like that 'official' interview. tell me Frosty, what has you proclaiming its 'official' status now?


FrostyStruthers said:


> I never said I wanted to "let anything go". I am not one of the people wanting the thread to die and complaining that people are conversing in a discussion forum. LOL.


If you think for a second that any of us who have seen your kind come and go believe that your fabrication, exaggeration, and leveling of specific and speculative psychological assessments is intended as 'discussion,' you are in demonstrable denial of the facts.


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

Trail Ninja said:


> Frosty, nobody could be as stupid as you pretend to be so I bow to your acting prowess.
> 
> You're starting to talk in circles though. Maybe it's time to find another thread to infect.


Lol, you need to lift your foot off his/her/it's neck and not go for the kill. Didn't your folks teach you it's not fair to have a battle of wits with an unarmed opponent?


----------



## ajd245246 (Sep 1, 2008)

AZ.MTNS said:


> My apologies , and I don't disagree with you .


Lol it's alright, they are usually the ones with no emotion. It's hard not to be jumpy on a thread like this.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

FrostyStruthers said:


> I am not sure that is possible... What bumper would the kid be eating? Obviously it would not have been the front bumper as it would have already gone by, and since he was on the side of the car getting finch slapped, then the rear bumper is going to have trouble hitting his face...
> 
> So no. That is NOT a possible scenario. Maybe you need to amend your story or try again because that one doesn't fit in the hole. You said it could have easily been the kid on the bike and that I should try intellectual thought, yet when you try and produce a credible scenario showing that it could have just as easily been the kid on the bike, it doesn't come remotely close to working...
> 
> Help me understand...


The same bumper Mullet ate. Duh!



> Help me understand...


Electric shock? Intensive therapy? Car door? ***** slap to the back of the head from a moving car?

Would any of these help you to understand?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

FrostyStruthers said:


> Are you stalking me now? You have no interest in the topic of the thread. All you are interested in is me and insulting me. Please refrain from stalking me. Man... some of you are reallllly creepy.
> 
> It's sort of gross...


HEY DIP-STICK!! - to whom are you talking to?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

froggy97 said:


> Frosty, you are the biggest, most bone headed, D00shbag I've seen in years. That includes Palin and Dubya. Even 'delll


...


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

If there's somethin' strange with your M-T-B?!
Who Ya gonna call?!...
FROSTY STRUTHERS!!!..

If there are mistakes about some brakes?!
Who Ya gonna call?!...
FROSTY STRUTHERS!!!..

Beer-neer-Beer-neer-Beer-neer-Beer-neer-..(body-pop')
Beer-neer-Beer-neer-Beer-neer-Beer-neer-..(body-pop')
I ain't 'fraid of no trolls!


----------



## ntlarson (Feb 11, 2009)

highdelll said:


> If there's somethin' strange with your M-T-B?!
> Who Ya gonna call?!...
> FROSTY STRUTHERS!!!..
> 
> ...


we really need a "+1" button of some sort for genius posts such as this.


----------



## FrostyStruthers (Jul 10, 2010)

ntlarson said:


> we really need a "+1" button of some sort for genius posts such as this.


Yeah, maybe a Bozo button.

Look, I am aware that you all are butthurt because I was right and you were wrong. The scenario I laid out was correct as per the information that is provided through simple research. It was inconsiderate and irresponsible and unjustified to say that Matt's intent was to kill a kid or anyone else. That train of though was unjustified in the video and uncalled for when research is done.

I am please that I called the ankle biters out on it. I don't like people to be unhappy, but if they learn the err of their ways in their unhappiness, it is worth it.

Matt didn't "deserve" to be bumbered by a car for ANY action that he took or was going to take regarding the kid on the bike. There was no "karma" hit that required a correction and subsequent head to bumper event. If could NOT have just as easily been the kid on the bike taking the bumper.

There is really nothing left to say. I was RIGHT, and you pukers were WRONG. If any of you want to fight about it further, just PM me and we can set up a time and a place so that you can get your butt kicked.

:thumbsup:

I will NOT be posting in this thread again. I leave the thread to you ankle biters.


----------



## ntlarson (Feb 11, 2009)

FrostyStruthers said:


> Yeah, maybe a Bozo button.
> 
> Look, I am aware that you all are butthurt because I was right and you were wrong. The scenario I laid out was correct as per the information that is provided through simple research. It was inconsiderate and irresponsible and unjustified to say that Matt's intent was to kill a kid or anyone else. That train of though was unjustified in the video and uncalled for when research is done.
> 
> ...


Dear FrostySuthers,

Thank you for your humble correction in the pointing out of all of our erroneous thoughts and ways, I dont know how any of us would survive without you. I think you should talk to your friends in the mod/admin list and request honorary status as a moderator, your talents of logic and debate are being sorely wasted and so many opportunities for you to do good are being lost. Please forgive us for not immediately seeing how genius you really are and ever deigning to contradict you. Please from now on if you should see any of us following similar paths, dont hesitate to jump in and correct us. Heaven only knows what would happen to all the ankles of the world if you werent hear to prevent them from getting bitten. I cannot wait to experience your pontificating once again.

Sincerely,
Ntlarson


----------



## HamfisT (Mar 31, 2010)

Geez, what an ego!

How did you ever find a helmet to fit that ginormous head of yours?


----------



## froggy97 (Oct 16, 2009)

FrostyStruthers said:


> I will NOT be posting in this thread again. I leave the thread to you ankle biters.


Wanna bet this was another of his lies? The guy is more Full of S--- than a manure truck.

If we're ankle biters, that putz has no feet. Frosty is what you get when you give a crackbaby internet access

He's so stupid it's amazing he remembers to breathe.

He'll be posting, trolls like him can't give it up until the thread is locked.


----------



## mtbikernc69 (Mar 23, 2004)

This has been more entertaining than I thought!

For all y'all do, this one's for you...


----------



## CONoobie (Jul 2, 2010)

FrostyStruthers said:


> Yeah, maybe a Bozo button.
> 
> Look, I am aware that you all are butthurt because I was right and you were wrong. The scenario I laid out was correct as per the information that is provided through simple research. It was inconsiderate and irresponsible and unjustified to say that Matt's intent was to kill a kid or anyone else. That train of though was unjustified in the video and uncalled for when research is done.
> 
> ...


LOL Wow, someone should get you your own country or something, since according to you, you are RIGHT and everyone else is wrong. Maybe you could create some kind of utopia and model it for the rest of the world!  You are right according to how you are viewing the scenario, I love how people that are so narrow minded and can't see things from other people perspectives argue and insist that they are RIGHT :skep:


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

CONoobie said:


> LOL Wow, someone should get you your own country or something, since according to you, you are RIGHT and everyone else is wrong. Maybe you could create some kind of utopia and model it for the rest of the world! skep


It exists .....


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Aw, you really think it's over? I'll have to go ride my bike for fun now.

I loved the "I'll kick your butt" exit. Not only is he a genius, he's the toughest genius alive.

I'll miss him.


----------



## ajd245246 (Sep 1, 2008)

FrostyStruthers said:


> When pointing fingers at someone and accusing them of intent to kill and maim, and then laughing and cheering when they get hurt because, "they got what they deserved", it is more than a matter of opinion any way you look at it. Unless, that is, you just look at a video with the neon, "karma" stamp in it and shoot your mouth off without having any facts because all you really have inside is a complete lack of self-worth and a resultant hatred that comes with it.
> 
> Someone needed to at least offer the kid some fairness. It was easy for me. All I had to do was put myself in his shoes. It is something that everyone hears about, but rarely ever does. I am sorry that facing it makes you angry and combative.


Ok, i was trying to just end it right there, and then you have to carry it on, and on, and on, and on. To me that is the thread troll. Especially when I said it was opinion based, so now are you saying we aren't entitled to opinions? :skep:


----------



## upNdown (Jan 12, 2004)

I normally don't comment on threads without reading all the comments first, but here goes.
Anybody who thinks this is funny is sick.


----------



## ajd245246 (Sep 1, 2008)

Frosty, I'm glad you finally decided to man up and leave. This thread will be dead in a maximum of 3 days. Anyone who reads through a quarter of this thing will see you as a hypocrite, anyone. I'd like to see you try to "report" one person from this thread, maybe if it was one person calling you out on your BS, you'd have some leeway, however almost every poster had a problem with YOU. Best of luck to ya, and I hope I will not be seeing you around.

Sincerely, 
AJD


----------



## ajd245246 (Sep 1, 2008)

upNdown said:


> I normally don't comment on threads without reading all the comments first, but here goes.
> Anybody who thinks this is funny is sick.


Do the comments count as being funny?


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

upNdown said:


> I normally don't comment on threads without reading all the comments first, but here goes.
> Anybody who thinks this is funny is sick.


Thinks what is funny? 
Commenting on threads you haven't read?
Making fun of people with mental handicaps?
Laughing at people who will insist they aren't stupid being stupid?
Diagnosing peoples mental wellness based on forum posts?
Karma?
Farts? Oh, wait, everyone thinks farts are funny.

I'm sick. I need help. Nope, never mind, I like being sick.


----------



## motobutane (Sep 23, 2008)

Great video!


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

ajd245246 said:


> Do the comments count as being funny?


Frosty's are. highdelll, not so much. I don't think he was trying.


----------

